# (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

Vorabveröffentlichung Magazin November


*(VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern​*
Der Öffentlichkeitsreferent Thomas Struppe stellt auf der Seite des (VDSF)DAFV einen Bericht von der Verbandsausschusssitzung ein.
http://www.dafv.de/index.php/home/n...en/verbandsausschusssitzung-des-dafv-in-fulda

Siehe auch unseren Bericht zum Verbandsausschuss:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272425

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Berichten und Telefonaten mit Teilnehmern - die unter anderem "von der am schlechtesten vorbereiteten und durchgeführten Sitzung meiner Funktionärskarriere" sprachen - und den vielen auch kritischen Stimmen auf der Sitzung, die weder in Protokoll noch bei dieser Veröffentlichung Raum finden, wird ein anscheinend recht schöngefärbter Bericht veröffentlicht.

Zugegeben wird nun allerdings auch öffentlich, dass Frau Dr. Happach-Kasan bei ihrer Arbeit immer zuerst den Naturschutzstatus nennen wolle, und nicht Angeln oder Angler..

Auch zugegeben werden die finanziellen Schwierigkeiten, die allerdings fälschlicherweise alleine auf die Kündigungen mehrerer Landesverbände zurückgeführt werden.

Statt auf die auch bezüglich Finanzen schlechte Verbandsleistung in den vergangenen Jahren bei VDSF und DAV und die auch finanziell so schlecht vorbereitete und durchgeführte Fusion.

Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=259970
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=270362
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=260335
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=254594

Dass der Sportfischerpass auf der Sitzung zur Disposition gestellt wurde aus den genannten Finanznöten, wird nicht mal erwähnt (dabei stand das sogar im laut Teilnehmern "schöngefärbten" Protokoll). 

Dass die gewollte, aber noch nicht mögliche Kündigung der VDSF-Versicherungen eine verdeckte Preiserhöhung (Minderleistung bei gleichem Beitrag) darstellt und dies auch vom  Vorstand des Rheinischen Fischereiverbandes, Walter Sollbach, so angemerkt wurde auf der Sitzung, wird auch etwas anders dargestellt.

Ebenfalls wird nochmal drauf hingewiesen, dass das mit PETA zwar ärgerlich sei.

Man aber seitens des (VDSF)DAFV nicht vorhabe, Angler und das Angeln in der Öffentlichkeit mit Richtigstellung der einseitigen und oft faktisch falschen Darstellungen von PETA positiver darzustellen.

Fazit:
Die "neue" Öffentlichkeitsarbeit des (VDSF)DAFV orientiert sich an den alten "Gewohnheiten" des VDSF und des DAV:
Nur keine wirklichen Fakten, alles schönreden - die Angler werden es wie bisher schon schlucken und alles brav weiter bezahlen..

Thomas Finkbeiner


----------



## smithie (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Welche Konsequenz ergeben sich aus den Leitlinien? 
M. E. gar keine.

Warum?
Weil die Anerkennung gem. §67 Naturschutzgesetz die Satzung und die darin festgelegten Ziele zugrunde legt.
Würde die nicht passen (was natürlich geprüft wurde, vor Fusion?), wäre der Status so und so schon hinfällig.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> Welche Konsequenz ergeben sich aus den Leitlinien?
> M. E. gar keine.



Dann müssten sie aber tatsächlich was für Angler tun und hätten keine so nette Ausrede mehr.....

Das geht ja gar nicht, oder???

Passt scho!

Von der Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer laut Frau Dr., "den Regeln der Demokratie folgend", ja genauso gewollt.......


----------



## JimiG (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Von der Mehrheit der Angler so gewollt? Die macht wohl Witze, mich hat nicht einmal jemand gefragt ob ich so etwas will. Ich fühle mich mal eben so 25 Jahre zurückversetzt, da gabs auch sogenannte Delegierte und die haben dann angeblich im Sinne der Mehrheit des Volkes abgestimmt. Da gabs auch als Vorsitzenden jemanden der nur an sich und seine Clique gedacht hat, genau wie jetzt im BV. Wenn das Honi noch erleben könnte der würde vor Freude tanzen, die Funktionärsdiktatur ist wieder da und wieder lassen sich das so viele gefallen.  Wir sollten endlich aufwachen.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Allerdings ohne Naturschutz keine Angelfischerei, allein wie sich Rhein und Nebenflüsse entwickelt haben ist für die Angler ein Gewinn. 
Besser wir Angler machen den Naturschutz selber, bevor es andere machen. 
Unser Verein hat eine Teichanlage die in einem Naturschutzgebiet liegt. Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt kann man viele Dinge machen, die auf dem ersten Blick dem Naturschutz widersprechen.
Gelder aus der WRRL machen unsere Fließgewässer atraktiver.

Alles hat 2 Seiten.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Dass für Landesverbände der Naturschutzstatus Sinn macht, ist klar.

Beantworte mir aber folgende Fragen:
Wie konnte der DAV nur ohne diesen Status als Bundesverband für Angler arbeiten?

Was hat der VDSF in den letzten 3 Jahren konkret gemacht, wozu für den Bundesverband der Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret notwendig gewesen wäre?

Was hat der (VDSF)DAFV bisher für die kommenden Jahre  vorgelegt, wofür dieser BV den Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret braucht?

Brauchen wir wirklich einen Bundesverband, der sich um Kormorane (Landesrecht) und kleine Wasserkraft (Landesrecht) kümmern will, statt um das für Angler so gefährliche BUNDEStierschutzgesetz?

Wenn man wegen dem TSG in der BRD nicht mehr oder nur immer eingeschränkter angeln kann, sind Anglern auch Kormorane und Wasserkraft wurscht, wetten??

Es ist eine Sache der Prioritäten - und die hat Frau Dr. ja jetzt dankenswerterweise eindeutig klargemacht:
*Naturschutz IMMER vor Angeln und Anglern..*

Vielleicht liegts ja auch nur daran, dass wegen des finanziellen Dilettantismus und des ungeeigneten Personals beim BV da eben mehr nicht geht, wer weiss das schon??


----------



## JimiG (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Mal sehen was rauskommt wenn ich unseren Kreisverband -Vorsitzenden zu seiner Meinung frage. Wir können hier von unten dran rühren indem wir den KV ein wenig von unten Dampf machen, die können den Druck dann an die LV weitergeben damit die evl. mal die Partnerschaft kündigen. Anders kommste an solche Vögel nicjht ran, man muss deren erworbene Fassade zum Einsturz bringen damit sich was tut. Die Frau Dr. hat doch eh nichts mehr im bundestag zu suchen, also wofür brauchen wir die und deren Kronprinzen noch. Naturschutz ist wichtig, das ist klar  aber ich bin in einem Anglerverband.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Dass für Landesverbände der Naturschutzstatus Sinn macht, ist klar.
> 
> Beantworte mir aber folgende Fragen:
> Wie konnte der DAV nur ohne diesen Status als Bundesverband für Angler arbeiten?
> ...



Der DAV ist meines Wissens ein Verband in den Neuen Bundesländern gewesen, in den alten Bundesländern haben wir erheblich mehr von diesen "ökologisch" Bewegten. Die sitzen in den Behörden zum Beispiel in der  ULB und nerven jedesmal wenn man irgendetwas will. Der Druck wurde schon Ende der siebziger recht groß und so ist es zu den Naturschutzgedanken bei dem VDSF gekommen. Frei nach Divise besser wir machen was an unseren Gewässern bevor da so ein paar Grüne Heinis kommen.

Thema Komoran, was bringt es wenn in z.B. Sachsen die Vögel geschossen werden und in Thüringen nicht - oder größer gedacht was bringt es wenn wir in Deutschland die Komorane abschießen und sonst im Europa nicht. Daher müssen wir Angler mit einer Stimme sprechen und Lobbyarbeit beim Bund in Europa durchführen.

Thema Wasserkraft siehe Komoran und das eEG ist Bundesrecht, wenn die Kleinstkraftwerke zumindest nicht mehr gefördert würden wäre das ein riesiger Erfolg für die Fische und somit für uns Angler.

Um eine Novelierung des Tierschutzgesetzes zu verhindern gilt es 1. einen starken Bundesverband zu haben 2. niemals diese Ökofaschisten (Bündnis 90/Die Grünen) zu wählen.
Zum großen Teil haben Angler sich den Gegenwind auch selber zuzuschreiben, kleines Beispiel aus meinem Verein: 
Vor ein paar Monaten wurde ich in einem Angelladen angesprochen ob wir noch alle auf den Zaun haben. 
Auf meine Frage wieso, wurde mir ein YouTube Video gezeigt. Dort waren Jugendliche von unserem Verein zu sehen mit ein paar Karpfendrills und zum Schluß kamen die dann mit einer tollen Überraschung: Einer der beiden zog aus dem Setzkescher einen Wels von ca. 1m. 
Dem lebenden Wels wurde eine Wäscheleine durch das Maul und die Kiemen gezogen und daran aus dem Kescher gezogen. #q
Der Video wurde nun mittlerweile gelöscht. 
Wenn wir Angler uns so in der Öffentlichkeit präsentieren, brauchen wir uns über Peta und andere Extremisten nicht wundern.

Und Thomas, deine Posts bezüglich des Verbandes sind stark grenzwertig. Irgendwie wird man das Gefühl nicht los, das es weniger um den Verband geht sondern mehr um ein beleidigtes Ego.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Auch der DAV war wie der VDSF bundesweit tätig.

Ich wiederhole meine Fragen, da nicht beantwortet (diese Fragen wurden auch dem BV gestellt von LV-Präsidenten, auch ohne Antwort bisher übrigens.. Von einem VDSF-LV-Präsi übrigens..):
Was hat der VDSF in den letzten 3 Jahren konkret gemacht,* wozu für den Bundesverband der Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret notwendig *gewesen wäre?

Was hat der (VDSF)DAFV bisher für die kommenden Jahre vorgelegt, *wofür dieser BV den Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret braucht*?


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> mit einer Stimme sprechen


  köstlich dieses Totschlagargument Dem Erfinder gehört das Bundesverdienstkreuz verliehen!



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> 1. einen starken Bundesverband zu haben


 Klar haben wir doch bekommen! Der DAFV wird ein *starker Naturschutzverband*! Wer will auch schon Angeln.


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Auch der DAV war wie der VDSF bundesweit tätig.
> Ich wiederhole meine Fragen:
> Was hat der VDSF in den letzten 3 Jahren konkret gemacht,* wozu für den Bundesverband der Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret notwendig *gewesen wäre?
> 
> Was hat der (VDSF)DAFV bisher für die kommenden Jahre vorgelegt, *wofür dieser BV den Naturschutzstatus wirklich und konkret braucht*?


Erstens habe ich versucht Deine Fragen sachlich zu beantworten. 

Die Verbände DAV und VDSF haben die letzten 3 Jahre über die Fusion gestritten.

Der DAV war im Westen so unbedeutend wie der VDSF im Osten.

Warum Natursschutz habe ich in meinem letzten Post sicher ausreichend dargestellt. Aber gern noch einmal, wenn wir BUND, NABU oder sonst einem Verein den Naturschutz überlassen werden Kröten und Vögel geschützt und wir Angler werden von den Gewässern vertrieben. 
Diese Naturschutzverbände sind bundesweit tätig, wir Angler brauchen einen Gegenpol der aber auch Lösungen anbietet. Daher muss auch der Bundesverband sich um den Naturschutz kümmern. 
Oder noch einfacher die großen deutschen Flüsse fließen von einem Bundesland in das nächste und wie Rhein und Donau durch weitere euopäische Staaten. Was bringt das tollste Lachsprogramm in NRW wenn die Holländer nicht mitmachen


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Nochmal:
Dann eben:
Was wurde in den letzten 10 Jahren gemacht vom VDSF, wozu der Status notwendig gewesen wäre??

Eben - Sowenig wie in den letzten 3..

Warum erreichte der DAV in Politik und bei Behörden, Medien und in der Gesellschaft genauso viel oder mehr für Angler ohne diesen Naturschutzstatus??

Und solange für den DAFV nach eigener Veröffentlichung Naturschutz IMMER vor Angeln und Anglern geht, haben Angler da sowenig Positives zu erwarten wie von BUND oder NABU. Auch da werden nach eigener Aussage der Präsidentin die Angler ja immer hintendran stehen.

Frau Dr. ist ja nicht mal Anglerin.

Sie ist dazu weder im Bund noch in Europa noch politisch tätig oder hat diesbezüglich (Naturschutz) sich da bisher größeres Ansehen verschafft.

Sie hat keinerlei Erfahrung mit Anglern, Angeln und Fischwirtschaft.

Und auf Grund  ihrer Gentechniklobbyarbeit ist sie zudem bei anderen, richtigen  Naturschutzverbänden/politikern nicht gerade mit hohem Ansehen gespickt..

Was also will dieser Verband mit dieser Präsidentin und diesem Präsidium (das zudem intern bei dem Thema selber komplett zerstritten ist), dazu ohne Organisation und Kohle also FÜR ANGLER KONKRET mit diesem  Naturschutzstatus machen?

Oder ganz einfach meine persönliche Meinung:
Dieser (VDSF)DAFV ist auch nicht besser für Angler als BUND, NABU oder PETA........

Und ja, ich wünsche mir einen guten, einheitlichen Bundesverband für Angler.

Der leider  nirgends in Sicht ist..


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Diese Naturschutzverbände sind bundesweit tätig, wir Angler brauchen einen *Gegenpol *der aber auch Lösungen anbietet. Daher muss auch der Bundesverband sich um den Naturschutz kümmern.



Soso und das muss dann ein weiterer *Naturschutz*verband sein der mit den Wölfen heult?!? Sich  um etwas zu kümmern heißt noch lange nicht es zum höchsten Verbandsziel zu erheben! Das ist dafür sicher nicht notwendig!


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> köstlich dieses Totschlagargument Dem Erfinder gehört das Bundesverdienstkreuz verliehen!
> 
> 
> Klar haben wir doch bekommen! Der DAFV wird ein *starker Naturschutzverband*! Wer will auch schon Angeln.



Och kannst du auch ohne Polemik? 
Habe da noch ein Beispiel: Eine unserer Teichanlagen ist stark zugewuchert von der gelben Teichrose, diese Sorte ist geschützt. 
Natürlich ist es für einen Verein doof wenn man 8 von 12 Monaten nicht angeln kann. 
Wenn nun der vom Landesverband gut geschulte Gewässerwart den Naturschützern vernünftige Argumente vorlegt, wird der Gewässerwart Erfolg haben und die mistige Teichrose entfernen können.  
Die Erfahrungen aus dem LV werden dem BV zugetragen und die können dann dem entsprechend die Lobbyarbeit in Berlin und Brüssel durchführen. Somit wird der Naturschutz von dem Angler beeinflusst und das in seinem Sinn.

Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Diskussion sowieso nicht, für einen Jäger ist es unstrittig das er auch Naturschützer ist.


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

 Köstlich. Also dafür brauch ich dann einen von mir bezahlten Bundesnaturschutzverband?!?!?


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Den Regeln der Demokratie folgend sieht das, jedenfalls laut Frau Dr., die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer so........

Die haben also gekriegt, was sie mehrheitlich wollten..

Passt scho...


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Hier meine Argumentation die Früchte getragen hat, Naturschutzgedanke heißt auch die Leute mit ihren eigenen Argumenten schlagen:

*[FONT=&quot]Argumentation zur Teichrosenentfernung an der Teichanlage Königsee in Tecklenburg.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Uns ist bekannt, dass es sich bei der gelben Teichrose (nuphar lutea) um eine geschützte Art handelt. Allerdings führt ein massenhaftes Auftreten zu einigen ökologischen Problemen sowie  zu ökonomischen Problemen durch Mitgliederschwund für den Verein, dass dann auch letztendlich für den Verpächter Auswirkung hat, wenn der Teich nicht mehr als Angelgewässer verpachtbar ist.

Teichrosen wachsen verstärkt durch den erhöhten Nährstoffeintrag in ein Gewässer, geringe Wassertiefen sind, je nach Trübheit des Gewässers essentiell.

Durch die große Blattmenge wird jedes Jahr große Mengen an Biomasse eingebracht, nicht zersetzte Biomasse setzt sich als Schlammschicht am Gewässergrund ab. Dadurch nimmt die Wassertiefe immer weiter ab. 
Geringere Wassertiefe lässt die Teichrose massenhaft auftreten. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
Dort wo sich Teichrosen massenhaft auftreten, also einen geschlossenen Blatteppich bilden, bereiten sie aus ökologischer Sicht Probleme.
Der Dauerschatten lässt die übrige Unterwasservegetation durch den Dauerschatten absterben.
Intakte Unterwasserwiesen gehören zu dem Laich- und Nahrungsgefüge eines Teiches, in diesen Bereichen findet man bis zu 5000 verschiedene Individuen pro m², wie Insekten, Würmer, Krebstierchen, Schnecken und Fischlarven. Diese Individuen nutzen diese Unterwasserwiesen auch als Versteck vor Fressfeinden.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]
Fehlende weiche Laichpflanzen hindern einheimische Fische, wie die Schleie, den Karpfen, Hecht und diverse Weißfischarten bei dem erfolgreichen Laichgeschäft.
In stark verschlammten Gewässern kann auch der Zander nicht erfolgreich laichen.
Nicht zuletzt geben Unterwasserpflanzen Sauerstoff an das Gewässer ab.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Weitere Nachteil eines geschlossenen Blatteppich der Teichrose ist, dass durch das zersetzen der absterbenden Pflanzenteile Sauerstoff gezerrt, aber kein Sauerstoff durch die Pflanzen eingebracht wird. 
Auch wird durch den über das Gewässer streichenden Wind, wegen des geschlossenen Blattteppichs der Eintrag von Sauerstoff deutlich erschwert. Dies führt zu erheblichen Problemen in der natürlichen Unterwasser Flora und Fauna. Als Indikator für den Sauerstoffmangel findet man eine große Menge von Zuckmücken Larven am Gewässergrund. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Durch die dauerhafte Beschattung wird die Nahrungskette gestört: Schwebalgen-Plankton-Fisch. Dies wiederum führt dazu, das Amphibien-, Insektenlarven und andere Kleinstlebewesen von den Fischen gefressen werden, da sich diesen Lebewesen nur wenige Versteckmöglichkeiten bieten, da die Unterwasserfauna fehlt.   

Ohne den AV Lengerich gäbe es diese wertvolle Teichlandschaft nicht, als Verein kümmern wir uns um den Erhalt dieser Landschaft. Die vielen täglichen Besucher schätzen die herrliche Anlage und genießen bei Sparziergängen die Natur.
Wenn nun dauerhaft 2 der Teiche nicht durch die Mitglieder nutzbar sind, wird es für den Vereinsvorstand schwierig die Pacht der Teichanlage gegenüber der Mitglieder zu rechtfertigen.

Die Pflege der kompletten Anlage wird durch den AV Lengerich, kostenlos für die Gemeinde und den Kreis Steinfurt aus Mitgliedsbeiträgen finanziert. 
Ohne den AV Lengerich würden die Ufer in rasender Geschwindigkeit zu wuchern und ein Teil wertvoller Kulturlandschaft verloren gehen.
Viele Uferpflanzen, wie z.B. die Sumpflilie, können nur wachsen wenn die stark wuchernden Gehölze regelmäßig geschnitten werden.
Andere Uferblühpflanzen wachsen nur wenn regelmäßig ein Grünschnitt erfolgt. Vergleichbar mit dem Erscheinungsbild einer Wiese, die regelmäßig gemäht wird.

Fazit:
Die Teichrose, massenhaft auftretend, ist ökologisch mindestens bedenklich. [/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Eine Teichanlage verlandet wenn sie nicht gepflegt wird, eine Verlandung würde den Charakter der Landschaft stark beeinträchtigen.

Der oberste Teich, der so genannte Wolfsmühlenteich, gehört zu der Denkmal geschützten Wolfsmühle (Baujahr 1665).

Ohne den AV-Lengerich würden wir uns gar nicht über Teichrosen unterhalten, sondern es wäre eine Wiese mit einem Bach und einem schon lang verlandeten Wolfsmühlenteich mit einer zusammengefallenen Mühle.
Ohne uns, keine ökologisch wertvolle Anlage die Bürgern und Touristen ein tolles Naturerlebnis bietet.

Wir als AV Lengerich halten uns an die Vorgaben und versuchen möglichst nachhaltig zu handeln, wir arbeiten gern mit allen Behörden zusammen. Allerdings ist der Vorstand den Mitgliedern gegenüber eine Verpflichtung eingegangen, Gewässer zum Angeln zur Verfügung zu stellen.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Unsere Planungen für die Entfernung der Teilentfernung beinhalten auch viele Aspekte, die der Vielfalt an der Teichanlage sicherlich zuträglich sind. 
So soll im Nordbereich des mittleren Teiches (in der Verjüngung) die Teichrose erhalten bleiben und durch den vorhandenen, sowie zusätzlichen Altholzeintrag, als Laich, Rückzugs-, und Brut Zone für bestimmte Tierarten erhalten bleiben.[/FONT]*
*[FONT=&quot]Ebenso am Wolfsmühlenteich soll der Bereich am Wolfsmühlenweg, zwischen Wolfsmühlenteich und mittleren Teich, von der Entfernung ausgeschlossen sein. Auch hier wäre Totholzeintrag sicherlich sinnvoll, aus oben genannten Gründen.[/FONT]*


Das ist auch Naturschutz #h


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Naturschutzstatus des Bundesverbandes zu tun, um den es hier geht....

Aber freu Dich doch einfach, Du hast ja anscheinend den Bundesverband bekommen, den Du wolltest.

Ich leider nicht..

Passt doch..


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Elbangler_70 schrieb:


> Köstlich. Also dafür brauch ich dann einen von mir bezahlten Bundesnaturschutzverband?!?!?



Ok du bist nicht interessiert an einer Diskussion, auf Polemik habe ich keine Lust. Schönen Abend noch


----------



## Elbangler_70 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Sorry, aber deine Kommentare belegen in keinster weise, warum das vorrangige Ziel eines von *Anglern!!!* bezahlten DAFV Naturschutz sein muss!


Edit: Dafür entsprechen sie Haarklein den "Aussagen" mancher Herren die den DAFV unbedingt wollten. Und auch die konnten diese nie schlüssig beweisen! Der ehemalige DAV-Schatzmeister behauptete letztes Jahr auch, dass der DAV keine finanziellen Probleme hat. Den Beweis dafür ist er schuldig geblieben! Obwohl es ihm sicher ein leichtes gewesen wäre das Gegenteil zu beweisen!


----------



## Fischdieb1965 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Und hat rein gar nichts mit dem Naturschutzstatus des Bundesverbandes zu tun, um den es hier geht....
> 
> Aber freu Dich doch einfach, Du hast ja anscheinend den Bundesverband bekommen, den Du wolltest.
> 
> ...



Was zu verbessern gibt es sicherlich immer, keine Frage. Aber die Argumentation sollte sachlich sein.

Für mich als "Wessi" hat sich nicht sehr viel geändert, das für euch als "Ossis" gewöhnungsbedüftig ist, verstehe ich wohl, allerdings bringt da nur eine sachliche Diskussion weiter. 
Catch & Release ist schon seit Anfang der 70 er verboten, Setzkescher ist nicht wirklich geklärt etc. - aber wen interessiert es?
In der Stadt darf man auch nur 50 fahren - wer macht es?

Da du auf die anderen Argumente nicht eingegangen bist gehe ich davon aus das wir einer Meinung sind.

Und zur Teichrose, doch es hat was mit dem BV zu tun. Denn nur  eine starke Lobby wird genau einen solchen Blödsinn eindämmen können. Die Teichrose ist ein Unkraut und der Schutz veraltet. 
Ich bin im Kontakt mit dem LFV und der LANUV NRW und die sind interessiert an meinen Erfolgen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> das für euch als "Ossis" gewöhnungsbedüftig ist,


ok, verstanden ;-)))))
Ich werd Kretschmann Bescheid sagen..

Und nochmal:
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen tätigem Naturschutz (was ihr z. B. mit den Teichrosen gemacht habt) und einem unfähigen Bundesnaturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV...

Also nochmal:
Was wurde in den letzten 10 Jahren gemacht vom VDSF-Bund, wozu der Status notwendig gewesen wäre??

Eben - Sowenig wie in den letzten 3..

Warum erreichte der DAV-Bund in Politik und bei Behörden, Medien und in der Gesellschaft genauso viel oder mehr für Angler ohne diesen Naturschutzstatus??

Und solange für den DAFV nach eigener Veröffentlichung Naturschutz IMMER vor Angeln und Anglern geht, haben Angler da sowenig Positives zu erwarten wie von BUND oder NABU. Auch da werden nach eigener Aussage der Präsidentin die Angler ja immer hintendran stehen.

Frau Dr. ist ja nicht mal Anglerin.

Sie ist dazu weder im Bund noch in Europa noch politisch tätig oder hat diesbezüglich (Naturschutz) sich da bisher größeres Ansehen verschafft.

Sie hat keinerlei Erfahrung mit Anglern, Angeln und Fischwirtschaft.

Und auf Grund ihrer Gentechniklobbyarbeit ist sie zudem bei anderen, richtigen Naturschutzverbänden/politikern nicht gerade mit hohem Ansehen gespickt..

Was also will dieser Verband mit dieser Präsidentin und diesem Präsidium (das zudem intern bei dem Thema selber komplett zerstritten ist), dazu ohne Organisation und Kohle also FÜR ANGLER KONKRET mit diesem Naturschutzstatus machen?

Oder ganz einfach meine persönliche Meinung:
Dieser (VDSF)DAFV ist auch nicht besser für Angler als BUND, NABU oder PETA........

Und ja, ich wünsche mir einen guten, einheitlichen Bundesverband für Angler.

Der leider nirgends in Sicht ist..


----------



## PirschHirsch (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Solange Fr. Dr. Selbstökoanstrichgeb da vor- und aussitzt, wird sich  sowieso nix tun. 

Für die ist das Ding ein reines persönliches Politwerkzeug, sonst nix. Der gehts um ihre eigene Gutmenschreinwaschung und damit Karriereförderung. Da klebt die deshalb dran wie Fliegen an der Sch***** Drum das vehemente Beharren auf dem Naturschutzkram und das beleidigte Rumheulen wg. "Internaverrat". Es soll ja schließlich keiner begreifen, worum es ihr wirklich geht.

Wäre zufällig was bei den Igel- oder Sonstwasschützern freigeworden, hätte die den Posten genauso angenommen (ohne sich im Mindestens für Igel oder sonstwas zu interessieren). 

So jemand tritt auch im Extremfall skrupellos dem Pöter bei oder verrät seine Untergebenen an denselben, wenn ihm das persönlich was nützen sollte. Eben je nachdem, wie der Karrierewind gerade wehen sollte. Egozentrische Technokraten haben kein Gewissen.

Hauptsache irgendwas offiziell mit "öko" und "schützen" - und die Angler (bzw. deren Vertreter, die offenbar nach Installation durch die Angler ebenfalls nur machen, was sie wollen) waren offenbar zu doof, zu raffen, dass sie nur einer selbstgeilen Karrieristin als Werkzeug dienen sollen. Reines Mittel zum Zweck, sonst nix. Naturschutz interessiert die Tante nur soweit, wie sie andere glauben machen will, dass sie sich dafür interessiert.

Anbedinggeilen Postenschacherern mit Entscheidungskraft da oben war das natürlich recht, da sich auch die nicht im Mindesten für uns interessieren. Da sind sie dann sozusagen unter ihresgleichen, was das reine Machtsonnen anbelangt. 

Bei der Aussicht auf Wasmeldenkönnen kommen die Paladine wie auch in anderen (Polit-)Bereichen willfährig aus den Löchern gekrochen und ziehen ne Schleimspur wie ne Nacktschneckenkolonie. Hauptsache, es fällt irgendwas in irgendeiner Form für sie ab. Und wenns "Was bin ich doch super"-Selbstgespräche vor dem eigenen Spiegel sind. 

Die eigentlich vertretene bzw. zu vertretende Sache (in unserem Fall das Angeln) spielt da absolut keine Rolle und ist quasi beliebig austausch-, manipulier- und opferbar.

Das ist ein abgekoppelter pseudodemokratischer Apparat, der aus selbstbeweihräucherndem Eigennutz macht, was er will. Irgendwelche Kontrolle oder Möglichkeit zur Einflussnahme hören scheinbar ab nem bestimmten Level einfach auf.

Die opfert/n unsere Interessen darum eiskalt für ihre eigenen. Wir sind der/denen komplett egal, die interessiert/en sich ausschließlich für sich selbst. Und dafür ist der/denen jedes Mittel recht.

Jetzt ist halt die Frage, wie man die allesamt wieder loswird. Das könnte ziemlich zäh werden - ich glaube kaum, dass man die Präsi so schnell in was anderem "Ökorientiertem" unterbringt (die anderen Ökos mögen die ja eh nicht).

Und ihr eigenes Präsidium wird der wohl kaum das Vertrauen entziehen - die killen doch nicht ihren eigenen Exklusivclub mit Privatsonnenstudio.

Bleibt wohl echt bloß die LV-Zumaustrittbewegtaktik von unten, um den Sumpf trockenzulegen...


----------



## Blauzahn (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Servus Altersgenosse



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Für mich als "Wessi" hat sich nicht sehr viel geändert, das für euch als "Ossis" gewöhnungsbedüftig ist, verstehe ich wohl, allerdings bringt da nur eine *sachliche Diskussion* weiter.



Die da wäre?

Bisher las ich von dir nur Natur- und "Teichrosen"schutz..

Was ist für mich als "DAV-Ossi" gewöhnungsbedürftig, wenn doch Fischereirecht Ländersache ist?
Kann dir momentan nicht so recht folgen, ausser das du evtl. auf eure regionalen Erfolge aufmerksam machen wolltest.

Gewöhnungsbedürftigen Gruß
René


----------



## JimiG (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Fakt bleibt doch bei all den unterschiedlichen Meinungen hier , das wir ohne diesen DAFV genauso gut klarkommen könnten wie mit diesem BV. Wozu denen noch Kohle in den Rachen stopfen. Ich war einmal 10 Jahre in einem privaten Verein (sogar als Ossi) und da haben wir für Pacht, Fischbesatz und 2 Vereinsfeste im Jahr einen Beitrag von 100 Euro entrichtet, das hat wunderbar hingehauen und wenn es Ärger gab standen wir zusammen . Jetzt bezahle ich einiges mehr  und habe weniger als vorher, ausser das ich an mehreren Gewässern angeln könnte, was ich aber nicht mache, da ich eben mein Stammrevier an der Elbe habe. Jetzt bin ich ja neuerdings in einem Naturschutzverein (DAFV) und kann doch garnicht mehr angeln gehen an der Elbe weil doch so etwas der Auffassung vom Naturschutz widerspricht. Da ich ja durch meine Angelei am Fluß in die Natur eingreife. Also darf ich bezahlen für den Verband, dürfte aber rein theoretisch nicht machen wofür ich bezahle. Was ist da die Logik? Ich werde mich und meine Tochter im nächsten Jahr abmelden und wieder in den Privatverein eintreten. So ein Verband, wie er jetzt ist, bekommt von mir nichts mehr,  oder doch etwas bekommt er noch, meinen Austritt schriftlich werde ich noch geben, mehr nicht.


----------



## Thomas9904 (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Gute Einstellung.

Jeden Verein und Landesverband, der weiterhin diesen (VDSF)DAFV trotz oder wider besseren Wissens unterstützt, durch Austritt zu schwächen.

Findet hoffentlich viele Nachahmer...

Wenngleich das natürlich nicht für jeden machbar sein wird, leider..


----------



## gründler (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Solange sich nicht 7 Mann finden und ein neues zweites "Grundgerüst" aufbauen wird sich nix ändern,auch nicht durch Austritte und co.

#h


----------



## Sharpo (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Was zu verbessern gibt es sicherlich immer, keine Frage. Aber die Argumentation sollte sachlich sein.
> 
> Für mich als "Wessi" hat sich nicht sehr viel geändert, das für euch als "Ossis" gewöhnungsbedüftig ist, verstehe ich wohl, allerdings bringt da nur eine sachliche Diskussion weiter.
> Catch & Release ist schon seit Anfang der 70 er verboten, Setzkescher ist nicht wirklich geklärt etc. - aber wen interessiert es?
> ...




Immer diese Ammenmärchen.
C&R ist NICHT VERBOTEN.
Wann kapiert ihr (Du) dies endlich.
C&R wurde jetzt in SH verboten, ja.
Frage Dich bitte mal warum dies dort expliziet im Gesetz steht.

Als Wessi hat sich schon einiges verändert. Damals hatte man wenigstens noch die Wahl zwischen VDSF und DAV.
Heute leider nicht mehr.

Der DAFV hat derzeit nicht viel bzw. gar nichts zu stande gebracht.
Der Verein ist zu sehr mit sich selbst beschäftigt.
Da wird auf 1-2 jahre nichts kommen.


----------



## JimiG (5. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



gründler schrieb:


> Solange sich nicht 7 Mann finden und ein neues zweites "Grundgerüst" aufbauen wird sich nix ändern,auch nicht durch Austritte und co.
> 
> #h


  Jenau das ist die Denkweise worauf die spekulieren. Ich frage mal, wieso packen wir das nicht mal an, warum warten wir, bis es zu spät ist? Hier sind so viele Angler im Forum vertreten und wenn wir hier zusammen was machen, meinst du nicht das da was geht? Ich meine ja, da geht was und ich denke mal das wir hier so etwas wie eine Unterschriftenaktion starten sollten um diesen Unfug endlich Einhalt zu gebieten. Ich denke da mal an einen Aufruf hier der jedem ermöglicht sich einzutragen. Diese Unterschriften sollte man dann dem sogenannten Vertretern vom BV auf den Tisch knallen und das am besten noch medienwirksam gestalten. Anders kriegste solche Vögel nicht, glaub mir ich habe da schon so meine Erfahrung. Also liebe Anglerboard Mods man könnte doch da so eine Trööt kreieren wo sich Angler gegen diesen Schwachsinn auflehnen. jeder der sich da einträgt sollte das mit Namen und AV zu dem er gehört machen. Was meint Ihr?


----------



## mathei (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

frage nebenbei
zitat

Das Referat Castingsport will versuchen, zumindest einen Teil der an den DOSB gezahlten Mitgliedsbeiträge über Förderprogramme zurückzuholen.


----------



## Thomas9904 (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

@ Jimi:
Du musst es auch begreifen:
Es interessiert die Angler schlicht nicht genug.

Und eigentlich ist es auch schlimm, dass man sich für so was interessieren soll, nur weil man angeln gehen will - nur, weil die Funktionäre und Verbände eben nichts Vernünftiges und Anglerfreundliches auf die Reihe kriegen (können oder wollen)

Die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer in den Vereinen der Bewirtschaftungsverbände ist ja aber wohl schlicht zufrieden, so wie es ist - sonst hätten sie andere Funktionäre gewählt, die andere Politik machen..

Und der Rest der Angler, auch wenn das zahlenmäßig das Vielfache ausmacht, hat, den "Regeln der Demokratie folgend", eben nix zu sagen, da nicht organisiert.

Und mit dem Verrat des DAV und der DAV-Landesverbände durch den bedingungslosen Übertritt in den VDSF/DAFV ohne vorheriges festschreiben von Zielen und Leitlinien wie von Markstein versprochen, fehlt nun eben jede wenigstens ansatzweise anglerfreundliche Alternative mit dem Verschwinden des DAV. 

Und auch der DFV hält sich da ja bedeckt und findet, dass der (VDSF)DAFV das schon alles (richtig?) machen wird....

Nun hat man also, was man wollte:
Nen Naturschutzverband mit einer nichtangelnden Präsidentin, bei dem nun auch öffentlich klar Angeln und Angler immer nur nachrangig sein werden..


@ mathei:
Da versuchen die eben einen Teil der Beiträge fürs Casting an den DSOB wieder über Förderungen zurückzukriegen..

Was für die paar Caster an Kohle rausgehauen wird, lässt sich ja auch nur damit erklären, dass laut Frau Dr. in Deutschland eben "Casting der Sport der Angler ist"...

Anders als z. B. in Italien, wo die Sport/Wettangler auch bei deren Olympiaorganisation mit drin sind. 
Und meines Wissens deswegen sogar Dopingkontrollen vor Wettangeln haben müssen..


----------



## JimiG (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Das Problem ist ja das viele schon aufgegeben haben sich irgendwo noch zu betätigen weil ja mundtot machen von Kritikern in den Verbänden immer die einfachste Lösung war. Ich werde mich morgen mal ein wenig beim KV erkundigen wie die das so sehen mit der Sache von wegen Angler hintendran.


----------



## Deep Down (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

@Platzhirsch
Dein letzter Beitrag beschreibt die tatsächliche Interessenlage  aber so was von zutreffend! 
Chapeau!


----------



## pxnhxxd (6. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Ihr könnt euch hier den Mund wund diskutieren aber ändern wird sich an der Situation eh nichts.
Der DAFV hat klar Stellung bezogen , das ihm die Anglerschaft am Ar... vorbei geht. Der Fisch fängt immer am Kopf an zu stinken.
An die Spitze gehören Leute die auch etwas vom Tagesgeschäft " Angeln" verstehen. Ich vergleich sowas immer mit dem Fussball.
Zb Hoeneß+Bayern. Der hatte Plan vom Sport, Finanzen, und Politik zum wohle seiner Mitglieder.
Wo sind denn hier die ganzen Profis des Angelsports aus Printmedien, Profiguides . Denen geht das doch auch alles am Ar.. vorbei.
Sowas gehört an die Spitze.
Aber die kriegen von der Peta aber keine Strafanzeige an den Sack. Nur der kleine Mann darf bluten, obwohl die ihre Fische in ihren Videos releasen.

Noch nicht mal die Printmedien des Angelsports interessiert es. Da wird ja noch erklärt wie man kapital schonend zurücksetzt und sich Strafbar
 macht.
Und wenn du dann vor dem Richter stehst ist da keiner vom DAFV der dir beisteht. Nur dein billiger Strafverteidiger der genau so viel Ahnung hat wie der Vorstand des DAFV.
Das hier ist ne Revolution ohne Soldaten.

Desweiteren ist unsere Aussendarstellung und Lobby in unserem Lande mehr Schlecht als Recht.Unser europäischen Nachbarn lachen sich doch schlapp über uns.
Bei denen ist Angeln Volkssport. Und in BRD ein Kapitalverbrechen.


----------



## Dunraven (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Grundsätzlich verstehe ich die Diskussion sowieso nicht, für einen Jäger ist es unstrittig das er auch Naturschützer ist.



Für einen normalen Angler auch.
Aber warum ist es für die Frau Dr. dann unstrittig das ein Angelverband nicht auch Naturschützer sein kann?|kopfkrat

Wäre sie der Meinung das es möglich ist, dann wäre es doch kein Problem Angeln als erstes zu nennen und dann den Naturschutz? Aber sie sagt ja, nein, wir sind kein Naturschutzverband mehr wenn wir die Interessen der Angler (bei denen der Naturschutz ja auch einen großen Anteil nimmt) erstrangig vertreten. Damit scheint es für sie doch unstrittig zu sein das ein Angelverband nicht auch gleichzeitig Naturschützer sein kann. 

Oder wie ist das sonst zu verstehen?;+


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> Aber sie sagt ja, nein, wir sind kein Naturschutzverband mehr wenn wir  die Interessen der Angler (bei denen der Naturschutz ja auch einen  großen Anteil nimmt) erstrangig vertreten.


Sie meint vielmehr: Wenn das Angeln über dem Naturschutz steht, ist SIE SELBST keine offizielle, erstrangige Naturschützerin mehr und macht sich im "echten" Ökolager unbeliebt (ist sie zwar eh schon, aber die will da mit allen Mitteln rauskommen).

Da das aber einer ihren aktuellen Karriebausteine zu sein scheint, wird sie davon auch nicht abrücken.

Nochmal: Es geht dabei ausschließlich um den persönlichen Karriere-Highscore der Tante, NICHT um konkrete bzw. rational nachvollziehbare/diskutierbare Dinge im Sinne der Angler.

Die Naturschutznummer ist ausschließlich dazu da, dass die Tante sich das auf die Fahnen schreiben kann. DARUM rangiert das weiterhin und nochmals stärkstens betont an Nummer Eins.

Jede Diskussion, warum das nicht gleichzeitig sein kann etc., ist darum IMO vollkommen überflüssig.

Selbstverständlich KANN das theoretisch gleichzeitig sein mit Angeln an erster Stelle. Das wäre höchst lobenswert und auch ohne Probleme machbar,

ABER: Was möglich WÄRE, spielt da konkret keinerlei Rolle. Das steht bei Fr. Dr. nicht zur Diskussion, weil es nicht zur Diskussion stehen SOLL.

Denn da geht es nicht um echte Rationalität und Argumente, sondern nur um pure BERECHNUNG aus rein persönlichen, egozentrischen Gründen.

Somit wird die n Teufel tun, das zur Diskussion zu stellen. Denn im selben Moment würde die SICH SELBST und ihre Pseudo-Ökoheiligkeit zur Diskussion stellen bzw. selbst demontieren. Und sich damit endgültig offiziell zur Feindin des von ihr numehr hofierten Naturschutzlagers erklären.

Die versucht, sich über diesen "Naturschutzposten" von ihrer Gen-Geschichte reinzuwaschen bzw. im Ansehen bei den anderen "richtigen" Umweltschützern zu steigen. 

Und dafür geht die sozusagen über Anglerleichen - denn woanders kommt die "ökomäßig" nicht (mehr) unter.

Das wissen die anderen "richtigen" Umweltschützer ganz genau. Denen ist das gerade recht - denn dadurch, dass Fr. Dr. pseudomäßig bei ihnen "mithalten" will (aber trotzdem natürlich weiterhin nicht ernst genommen wird), erledigt Fr. Dr. die angestrebte anglerfeindliche Politik quasi nebenbei und völlig freiwillig von sich aus mit.

Das ist ein Instrumentalisierungskreislauf:

Fr. Dr. instrumentalisiert aus Akzeptiertwerdenwollen-Gründen ihren Posten auf Anglerkosten, wird aber von den richtigen Ökos nicht ernstgenommen (obwohl sie das massiv hofft, aber nicht rafft).

Dieses Akzeptiertwerden-Wollen-um-jeden-Preis der Fr. Dr.  erkennen die richtigen Ökos (die sind ja nicht dumm) und instrumentalisieren sie wiederum durch Pseudo-Akzeptanz bzw. durch Passivität, um ganz ohne eigenes Zutun etwas gegen Angler zu unternehmen bzw. deren Rechte/Position zumindest nicht weiter zu stärken.

Solange sich die Tante einbildet, irgendwo irgendwann im Naturschutzlager wirklich ernstgenommen und akzeptiert zu werden, wird sich da auch nix tun.

Darum auch keinerlei kritischer Kommentar zum Pöter (nur die wirkungslose Ignorierungsnummer), zur miesen Doku usw. und schon gar keine gezielten Gegenmaßnahmen/-kampagnen: 

Das große Öko-/Schützer-Lager in all seinen seltsamen Wuchsformen darf bzw. soll keinesfalls von Fr. Dr. massiv verärgert werden. Auch keinerlei kleine oder radikale Teile davon. Alles was irgendwie irgendwas schützt, ist für Fr. Dr. darum sozusagen heilig.

Und das "wahre" Naturschutzlager wird aus genannten Gründen wiederum n Teufel tun, die darauf hinzuweisen bzw. die offen zu kritisieren oder als Anglerpräsidentin massiv unter Feuer zu nehmen. 

Wenn die richtigen Ökos die Fr. Dr. im Glauben lassen, dass sie zu ihresgleichen zählt bzw. ihr auch nur die leichteste Zukunftshoffnung in diese Richtung machen (z. B. durch das Unterlassen massiver Kritik), arbeitet Fr. Dr. automatisch für sie. Und wird das auch weiterhin tun, solange sie diese Hoffnung weiterhin im geringsten hegt.

So haben die richtigen Ökos in Form von Fr. Dr. sozusagen ne praktische automatische Anglerbremse, die ihnen aus Akzeptanz- (= Karrieregründen) nach dem Mund redet. Was Besseres kann denen doch gar nicht passieren. 

Was ist besser als ein Gegner, der sich offiziell selbst an die Kette legt, von sich aus kuscht bzw. ins selbe Horn stößt und nichts für seine eigenen Leute tut (weil ihn aus persönlichen Vorankommensgründen die von ihm Vertretenen nullstens interessieren).

Die eigentlichen Angler sind da reine Marionetten, Schachfiguren oder Pokerkarten, sonst gar nichts. Und auch noch unter sich selbst massiv zerstrittene Marionetten, Schachfiguren oder Pokerkarten richten gleich zweimal nichts aus.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Beim Thema Naturschutz und Angeln im Bundesverband bitte nicht vergessen:
*Das war nicht nur Frau Dr. und das ist nicht erst seit Neuestem so..*

Sie hat nur die Chance ergriffen, die sie vom VDSF und dessen Landesverbänden bekam. 

Indem diese schon seit Jahren auch für den Bundesverband den Naturschutz, den Tierschutz, und die daraus folgende Restriktionen wie ein Mantra vor sich hergetragen haben.

*Das war ja keine Erfindung von Frau Dr.!!!*

*Sie hat nur die Chance ergriffen, die ihr vom VDSF und dem nun bedingungslos in den Naturschutzverband (VDSF)DAFV übergetretenen und dann erloschenen DAV  geboten wurde!*

Der einzige Unterschied zu früher:
Das Präsidium ist selber über den Kurs zerstritten (Meinelt, Quinger, etc. sind klar für Angeln vor Naturschutz, Struppe, Pieper, Klamet, die Präsidentin etc. klar für Naturschutz vor Angeln)..

Wer dieses "Spiel" aber bis jetzt gewonnen hat, das seht ihr an den nun auch öffentlichen Ausführungen auf den (VDSF)DAFV-Seiten, wo nun klar zu lesen ist, dass Angeln und Angler immer nachrangig zu sein haben..


Früher haben alle auf Peter Mohnert rumgehackt und gemeint, wenn der erst mal weg wäre, würde alles besser werden...

*Schon damals wies ich immer darauf hin, dass dieses Problem keines von Personen alleine ist, sondern systembedingt...*

Wie man nun ja sieht:
Quod erat demonstrandum


Siehe dazu auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=269606



			
				Thomas9904 schrieb:
			
		

> > *Ex-VDSFler im Präsidium*
> > Die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband und zum Umweltrechtsbehelfsgesetz würde verlangen, dass Naturschutz vorrangiges Ziel sei (Angeln nicht mal gleichrangig, sondern immer nachrangig). Dies müsse man auch bei Formulierungen nach aussen bedenken.
> >
> > Es wären nicht alle im (VDSF)DAFV Angler, es gebe auch Castingsportler, die nie einen Fisch fangen wollten.
> > ...


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Dunraven schrieb:


> Aber sie sagt ja, nein, wir sind kein Naturschutzverband mehr wenn wir die Interessen der Angler (bei denen der Naturschutz ja auch einen großen Anteil nimmt) erstrangig vertreten. *Damit scheint es für sie doch unstrittig zu sein das ein Angelverband nicht auch gleichzeitig Naturschützer sein kann. *
> Oder wie ist das sonst zu verstehen?



Darüber sollten einige Befürworter und Abnicker des (VDSF)DAFV mal nachdenken......................


----------



## JimiG (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Ich war insgesammt über 30 Jahre im DAv und fühle mich nur noch verraten und verkauft. Viele bei uns Ortsverein hatten aufgeatmet als diese sch.. Fusionsverhandlungen damals abgebrochen wurden. Denn  das so etwas wie jetzt passiert haben viele von uns geahnt. Wir werden ja nun auch in unserer Annahme bestätigt das der DAV mit dieser plötzlich aus der Hüfte geschossenen Fusion sich und seine Mitglieder verraten hat. Man sieht ja nun wie die Gleichberechtigung aussehen kann wenn man es nur von der "richtigen Seite" aus sieht.


----------



## Petrusjünger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Wenn also Naturschutz dann immer vorrangig (an erster Stelle) genannt werden muss, und dies darüberhinaus noch das Eintreten für Anglerinteressen ausschließt, so wie man Frau Dr. H.K. verstehen kann, dann frage ich mich, warum man denn so erpicht auf diese Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband ist.

Man kann doch auch einen separaten "Naturschutzverband" gründen, der dann als Parallelorganisation die Anglerverbände in Naturschutzfragen vertritt und den eigentlichen Verband als Interessenverband seiner zahlenden Mitglieder ausbauen, wie es auch eine vernünftige Betrachtung gebietet. 


Scheinbar werden auch Angler-und Jäger-Verbänden, die sich für ihre Mitglieder einsetzen die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband aberkannt:
http://www.wattenrat.de/2013/04/01/...verlieren-anerkennung-als-naturschutzverband/

(Man beachte das Datum)



> Der Minister kündigte an, auch die bisherige Anerkennung des Landessportfischerverbandes Niedersachsen zu überprüfen und ebenfalls die Aberkennung als „anerkannter Naturschutzverband“ vorzubereiten. Allein dass das Töten von Fischen als „Sport“ deklariert werde, erfülle schon die Voraussetzung der nicht sachgerechten Verfolgung der Ziele des Naturschutzes und der Landschaftspflege und erforde die Aberkennung als „anerkannter Naturschutzverband“.


 
Zum Glück hat ja der DAFV das "S"port aus seinem Kürzel gestrichen. Demnächst wird auch das "A" wohl noch fallen müssen, um alle Missverständnisse zu beheben.


----------



## pro-release (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Der link ist ein Aprilscherz...


----------



## Petrusjünger (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Schön, dass Du auch noch mal darauf hinweist.

Leider ist es aber so, dass die Verbandsführung dies ernst nimmt und ebenfalls meint, Anglerinteressen und Naturschutz schließe sich aus.


----------



## Allrounder27 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Petrusjünger schrieb:


> Leider ist es aber so, dass die Verbandsführung dies ernst nimmt und ebenfalls meint, Anglerinteressen und Naturschutz schließe sich aus.



Angeln und Naturschutz haben schon eine recht große Schnittmenge, also auf den ersten Blick ist das Ok. Aber eben nur auf den ersten...denn wenn man den Ansatz, das Naturschutz vor Angeln steht bis zum Ende durchführt, dann ist die logische Konsequenz, das Angeln zu verbieten.

Und der Interessenverband der Angler legt den Grundstock dafür. 

Sowas muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

@Thomas:

Weiß ich, dass die das nicht erfunden hat und dass das nicht erst seit gestern so ist.

Wollte nur nochmal drauf hinweisen, dass nun auch noch ein persönlich motivierter Saboteur da an oberster Schaltstelle sitzt.

Diese Motivation aus PERSÖNLICHEN Öko-Akzetiertwerd-Karrieregründen ist sozusagen neu und macht die Sache IMO so gefährlich.


----------



## Thomas9904 (7. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Es bleibt halt wichtig darauf hinzuweisen, *wer dafür wirklich verantwortlich ist*:
Die Landesverbände und Delegierten, welche diese (Kon)Fusion, Satzung, Verschmelzungsvertrag und das Präsidium trotz aller Versäumnisse und schlechter Vorbereitung und im vollen Bewusstsein dessen, was kommen wird, abgenickt haben (war ja alles rechtzeitig öffentlich und bekannt..) - in VDSF wie DAV!!..

Hätten all diejenigen, die jetzt auch (ENDLICH und dankenswerterweise!! Bayern, VFG,) gekündigt haben, oder die jetzt ENDLICH! anfangen, Forderungen zu stellen (wie der Karpfenverband), damals mit dem LSFV-NDS dagegen gestimmt, statt blind abgenickt, wäre den Anglern das jetzige Elend erspart geblieben........

Mal sehen, ob weitere der Abnickerverbände auch noch ihre Verantwortung für Angler und Angeln entdecken..

Oder weiter nur abnicken, was Frau Dr. vorgibt - wie eben den Vorrang von Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern..


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Die Diskussion hier wird auch an der Basis der organisierten Anglerschaft geführt. Zudem haben wir es ja mit einem Bundesverband zu tun, in dem sich zwei völlig unterschiedliche Anglerkulturen zusammenfinden müssen.
Da wäre es doch sinnvoll, diese Diskussion etwas zu versachlichen. Der DAFV, der ja seit Kurzem alle paar Tage einen Newsletter verschickt, wird sicher in der Lage sein, bald die Argumente darzustellen, weswegen seiner Meinung nach Naturschutz eine so große Priorität haben muss und ob Naturschutz und Angeln einander ausschließen. 
Dass wer Naturschutzinteressen vertreten möchte, keine Anglerinteressen vertreten kann, ist ja zunächst einmal eine Hypothese, die davon ausgeht, dass Naturschutz und Angeln unvereinbar sind.
Es ist ja auch von "Leitlinien" die Rede. Bis auf die hier zugrunde liegende Äußerung der Präsidentin sehe ich Stand heute keine. Über diese Leitlinien und die Bedeutung des Naturschutzes muss eine offene Diskussion geführt werden (die im Übrigen auch nicht statusgefährdend ist). Denn nur so kann die innere Einheit gestiftet werden, die durch die Fusion ja nicht geschaffen wurde.

P.S.: Was den bisherigen VDSF-Präsidenten betrifft. Natürlich ist nicht automatisch alles gut, nur weil er nicht mehr da ist. Aber so "weg" ist er ja als Noch-Vizepräsident des Deutschen Fischereiverbandes gar nicht. (Warum ist er das eigentlich noch, macht doch gar keinen Sinn?!) Vielmehr muss man davon ausgehen, dass je schwächer das jetzige Präsidium und die jetzige Präsidentin, um so größer dürfte sein Einfluss in den DAFV sein. Dieser Einfluss dürfte gerade in der Naturschutzfrage deutlich stärker sein als die Karriereüberlegungen einer ehemaligen Bundestagsabgeordneten in spe.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> Der DAFV.....,
> ......wird sicher in der Lage sein, bald die Argumente darzustellen, weswegen seiner Meinung nach Naturschutz eine so große Priorität haben muss und ob Naturschutz und Angeln einander ausschließen.


Ja klar, und Weihnachten und Ostern fallen 2013/2014 auch zusammen...



> Es ist ja auch von "Leitlinien" die Rede. Bis auf die hier zugrunde liegende Äußerung der Präsidentin sehe ich Stand heute keine


Die wurden ja nicht mal den anwesenden Landesverbandspräsidenten bei der Verbandsausschusssitzung vorgelegt.

Und das obwohl Frau Dr. nach der Abstimmung  des DAV im März versprochen hatte, Finanzen bis Mai zu klären und im Juni ein finanzierbares Programm/Leitlinien vorzulegen (2013 wohlgemerkt, nicht Mai/Juni Folgejahre!!)

Es gab ja nicht mal ein kleines Zettelchen, dass auf der Sitzung zu irgendeinem Thema vorgelegt wurde.
Siehe auch:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=272425



Ich seh schon die Lösung der Abnickerverbände:
Man wählt Frau Dr. ab wegen Untätigkeit/Unfähigkeit und P.M. wird der glorreiche neue Präsident, der dann den DAFV in eine glorreiche Zukunft führen wird 
;-)))

Ob mit oder ohne Naturschutz - wie bisher auch aber wohl auf jeden Fall gegen Angler und Angeln..




Man weiss schon gar nicht mehr, ob man nur noch lachen oder gleich richtig koxxen soll....


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Naja, die Wiederauferstehung der fata morgana wollen wir hier vielleicht nicht an die Wand malen. 
Ich habe bewusst nicht geschrieben, in welchem Jahrzehnt ich den DAFV-Newsletter mit Aufhellungen zum Thema Naturschutz bekomme..... ;-)
Aber es wäre doch schön, wenn die neuen Kommunikationsmöglichkeiten vom DAFV nicht als bloßes nice to have, sondern als nützliche Instrumente zur Gestaltung des notwendigen Diskurses über grundsätzliche Fragen angesehen würde. Es gibt ja durchaus die Möglichkeit, Kritiker mit guten Argumenten zu überzeugen, statt sie zu ignorieren, wenn es Gegner sind (PETA) oder anzuzeigen, wenn sie aus den eigenen Reihen kommen (ANGELBOARD u.a.). Natürlich setzt das die Fähigkeit des Argumentierens voraus, die bei H.K.s Vorgänger ja komplett fehlte, bei der jetzigen Präsidentin aufgrund ihrer bisherigen beruflichen Tätigkeit sicher vorhanden sein dürfte.
Beides zusammen wären doch gute Startbedingungen, um der Anglerschaft zu verdeutlichen, warum ihre Interessenvertretung einen Naturschutz mit hohem Stellenwert benötigt. (Ich könnte das hier ja auch tun, aber dafür bekäme ich ja keine Aufwandsentschädigung #6.)

Ich habe zwischenzeitlich mal in den Bindfaden zu catch & release hinübergeschaut und war ein wenig geschockt, wie viele Beiträge es dazu mittlerweile gibt. In der Diskussion ist man nach wie vor nicht weit vorangekommen, so viel darf man wohl zusammenfassen. Die Ursachen dafür gehören eher dorthin als in diesen Themenstrang. Aber auch das wäre ein wichtiges Thema, dass der DAFV in den eigenen Reihen in eine transparente, ergebnisoffene Diskussion stellen sollte und müsste, auch wenn am Ende dabei herauskommt, dass die derzeitige Rechtssituation höchst unbefriedigend ist und daher intensive Lobbyarbeit mit dem Ziel, Rechtsänderungen zu erreichen erforderlich wird.

Immer aber muss man bedenken, dass die Gesetze und damit auch die ggf. strafbewehrten Verbote von der Mehrheit der Volksvertreter gemacht werden - und da gibt es sogar Nichtangler darunter. Ohne auf die gelegentlich fälschlich behauptete naturrechtliche Begründung des Angelns eingehen zu wollen, muss man sich klar sein, dass die Mehrheit, wenn sie sich denn fände, ein totales Angelverbot durchsetzen könnte oder zumindest etwas, was dem nahe kommt. Wer das als Angler verhindern will, der muss sich darauf vorbereiten, Angebote zu machen. Ich habe meine Zweifel, ob die These "Ich darf Fische fangen, weil ich Spaß haben will" ein ausreichendes Angebot an die Mehrheit in der heutigen Gesellschaft darstellt.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> Natürlich setzt das die Fähigkeit des Argumentierens voraus, die bei H.K.s Vorgänger ja komplett fehlte, bei der jetzigen Präsidentin aufgrund ihrer bisherigen beruflichen Tätigkeit sicher vorhanden sein dürfte.


?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
Säufst Du am hellen Morgen?????

Oder fehlt da irgendwo im gesamten Posting der Ironie- oder Sarkasmussmilie??


----------



## Brotfisch (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Wo ich gerade vom Argumentieren sprach, kam dieses:




Thomas9904 schrieb:


> ?????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????????
> Säufst Du am hellen Morgen?????
> 
> Oder fehlt da irgendwo im gesamten Posting der Ironie- oder Sarkasmussmilie??



Unsterblich!!


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Grins - wundert Dich aber nicht, oder??


----------



## Allrounder27 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass wer Naturschutzinteressen vertreten möchte, keine Anglerinteressen vertreten kann, ist ja zunächst einmal eine Hypothese, die davon ausgeht, dass Naturschutz und Angeln unvereinbar sind.



Ich habe ein paar Posts weiter vorne geschrieben, das Naturschutz und Angeln einee große Schnittmenge hat. Wenn man jedoch als, vom Angler bezahlte Interessentruppe sich den Naturschutz als Ziel Nr. 1 auf die Fahne schreibt, dann muss man das auch konsequent weiter verfolgen.

Und das bedeutet eben, das wir das Angeln zu 98% in Deutschland einstellen. Die letzten 2% sind dann, von Behörden/Verbänden abgesegnete Hegefischen oder Bestandsprüfungen.

Macht man das nicht, dann kann man auch so ehrlich sein und gleich das Angeln vor Naturschutz stellen. Andererseits habe ich die subjektive Einschätzung, das unsere Verbandsleute nicht ehrlich sein können...mangels Rückgrat. Von daher #c

Eine Sache frage ich mich die ganze Zeit. Wir haben in Deutschland schon viele Naturschutzverbände und unsere "Vertreter" könnten in Sachen Lobbyarbeit, Spendengeldeintreibung und Öffentlichkeitsarbeit von den Vorhandenen durchaus lernen. Warum also gab es keine Fusion, bzw. eher Übernahme von DAV/VDSF durch den BUND z.B. ?

Ich wette, wenn für die nächsten 20 Jahre eine Übergangslösung mit 3 Geschäfststellen und weiterführendes Gehalt für alle Beteiligten vereinbart worden wäre, dann hätten wir nun so ein Konstrukt...

Um die ganze Thematik mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen:

Die Verbandsleute werden von den Anglern bezahlt um sich für deren Interessen einzusetzten. Allerdings weigern sich unsere "Vetreter" seit langem, da überhaupt etwas zu machen. 

Gibt es daher eigentlich noch eine Daseinsberechtigung für solche Verbände und dürfen solche Leute an Gesetzesgebungen die Anglerschaft betreffend überhaupt teilnehmen? 

Für mich heisst die Antwort ganz klar nein.


----------



## Thomas9904 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Gibt es daher eigentlich noch eine Daseinsberechtigung für solche Verbände und dürfen solche Leute an Gesetzesgebungen die Anglerschaft betreffend überhaupt teilnehmen?
> 
> Für mich heisst die Antwort ganz klar nein.



Dito!!


----------



## Sharpo (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Allrounder27 schrieb:


> Um die ganze Thematik mal auf einen Punkt zu bringen:
> 
> Die Verbandsleute werden von den Anglern bezahlt um sich für deren Interessen einzusetzten. Allerdings weigern sich unsere "Vetreter" seit langem, da überhaupt etwas zu machen.
> 
> ...



Zustimmung!

Die anderen können es sogar viel besser.


----------



## Ralle 24 (8. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Dass wer Naturschutzinteressen vertreten möchte, keine Anglerinteressen vertreten kann, ist ja zunächst einmal eine Hypothese, die davon ausgeht, dass Naturschutz und Angeln unvereinbar sind.
> Es ist ja auch von "Leitlinien" die Rede. Bis auf die hier zugrunde liegende Äußerung der Präsidentin sehe ich Stand heute keine. Über diese Leitlinien und die Bedeutung des Naturschutzes muss eine offene Diskussion geführt werden (die im Übrigen auch nicht statusgefährdend ist). Denn nur so kann die innere Einheit gestiftet werden, die durch die Fusion ja nicht geschaffen wurde.



Nuja, echte Leitlinien mit der Prämisse Naturschutz würden, offen diskutiert, sicher zu einem Massenaustritt der Landesverbände führen. 

Da auch hier immer wieder Tierschutz (C&R) mit echtem Naturschutz verwechselt werden, möchte ich auf folgendes hinweisen:

Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes steht an allererster Stelle die heutige Besatzpolitik der meisten Vereine und Verbände im Focus. 
Karpfen- und Regenbogenforellenbesatz sind mit dem Status eines (erstrangigen) Naturschutzverbandes nicht vereinbar. Ebenso wenig der Besatz gebietsfremder Arten, ja sogar der Besatz mit Brütlingen aus anderen als dem zu besetzenden Gewässer. Ausgenommen Wiederansiedelungsprojekte. Ebenfalls mehr als kritisch ist der Besatz mit Fangfähigen Fischen, sowie grundsätzlich Besatz ohne vorherige gravierende bestandsreduzierende Unfälle oder Naturkatastrophen. 

Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes kann Angeln allerhöchstens im Rahmen des abschöpfens einer natürlichen Reproduktionsrate legitim sein. 

Nun stelle ich mir eine offene Diskussion mit den Repräsentanten der Landesverbände vor, in denen genau solche Richtlinien vorgestellt werden.

Das wird sicher nicht passieren. Nicht aus Gründen einer raffinierten Taktik. Eher deshalb, weil weder das Präsidium, noch die Landesverbandsfürsten auch nur einen Hauch von Ahnung haben, was Naturschutz als vorrangiges Ziel überhaupt bedeutet. Unsere Genmutti schon gar nicht.

In so fern sehe ich der Zukunft gelassen entgegen.
Entweder geht dieser Bundesverband aus Mangel an Liquidität von selber ein, er steht zu seinem vorrangigen Naturschutzgedanken und versucht das auch durchzusetzen, dann gehen die Landesverbände laufen.
Oder, auch nicht ohne Charme, der Naturschutz bleibt ein Deckmäntelchen und man aast weiter so mit der Natur herum, wie bisher. 

Letzteres wiederum sicher zur nicht geringen Freude der richtigen Naturschutzverbände, die ganz sicher keine Genmutti samt exessivem Bewirtschaftergeschwader in seinen Reihen wissen will. 

Es wird auf jeden Fall lustig, und angeln kann ich weiterhin in Holland.


----------



## Sharpo (9. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Bis man in Holland den Anstrum deutscher Angler nicht mehr gewachsen ist und diese ausschliesst.


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Vielleicht gehört es gar nicht hier rein, aber ich stelle die Frage doch mal ganz bewusst: 

Was verstehen wir eigentlich unter Naturschutz?


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> *Vielleicht gehört es gar nicht hier rein*, aber ich stelle die Frage doch mal ganz bewusst:


Richtig, kannst dazu ja gerne ein Thema aufmachen...

Im Sinne von Frau Dr. ist wohl jedenfalls Angeln schädlich, weswegen Naturschutz immer voran gestellt werden muss..

In meinem Sinne sind Verbände und Funktionäre gefährlich, die - obwohl letztlich von Anglern bezahlt - Angeln und Angler für gefährlich halten und deswegen meinen, den Naturschutz immer voran stellen zu müssen. Um die Natur VOR und nicht FÜR Angler zu schützen..

ELEND!


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Richtig, kannst dazu ja gerne ein Thema aufmachen...
> 
> Im Sinne von Frau Dr. ist wohl jedenfalls Angeln schädlich, weswegen Naturschutz immer voran gestellt werden muss..
> 
> In meinem Sinne sind Verbände und Funktionäre gefährlich, die - obwohl letztlich von Anglern bezahlt - Angeln und Angler für gefährlich halten und deswegen meinen, den Naturschutz immer voran stellen zu müssen..



Das mit dem wissenschaftlichen thread Naturschutz spare ich mir ;-)

Zum Stellenwert des Naturschutzes in der Angelfischerei - und daher rührte auch meine Frage:

Naturschutz ist ja einerseits, was Angler machen (ich brauche das nicht zu wiederholen, was bei Wiederansiedlung, Gewässerpflege -hege etc. alles so läuft).
Naturschutz ist andererseits eine - sagen wir mal - ideologische Ausrichtung, die anstrebt, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen und den Menschen möglichst weitgehend von der Natur fernzuhalten. Hier werden viele Diskutanten andere echte und unechte Naturschutzorganisationen u.ä. ansiedeln.

Der "amtliche" Naturschutz verfolgt ja bekanntlich unterschiedliche Naturschutzziele. Und die können ja miteinander kollidieren, so dass ein Kompromiss gefunden werden muss. Beispiel ist der Kormoran. Muss er weiterhin geschützt werden (Naturschutzziel A) oder muss er eingedämmt werden wegen des Schutzes z.B. der Äschen (Naturschutzziel B). Für diesen Prozess braucht der amtliche Naturschutz geregelte Verfahren. Das Gesetz sieht vor, dass an diesen Verfahren anerkannte Naturschutzverbände beteiligt werden müssen, also Mitspracherechte haben und deren Argumente Berücksichtigung finden müssen. Ich finde es gut, wenn in derartigen Verfahren, jedenfalls wenn sie Auswirkungen auf Gewässer haben, die Angelfischerei beteiligt werden *muss*. Deswegen sollten Angelfischereiverbände auf Bundes- und Landesebene auch anerkannte Naturschutzverbände sein. 
Für diese Anerkennung fordert die Rechtspraxis, dass der Naturschutz beim Verband nicht nur Neben- oder Unterziel ist, sondern Hauptzweck (anders: im Sportbereich). Das wird in der Regel anhand der Satzung geprüft. Deswegen wird das Naturschutzziel in § 2 aufgenommen. Jetzt kann man darüber streiten, ob Naturschutz an 1. Stelle stehen muss oder vielleicht erst als zweite oder dritte Zweckbestimmung. Jedenfalls ist man für die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite mit der ersten Stelle (auch wenn ich mir etwas anderes wünschen würde, kann ich nachvollziehen, dass man da nichts riskieren möchte). Wenn man meint, ohne Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband und damit ohne Mitspracherecht in Naturschutzverfahren Anglerinterssen besser vertreten zu können, dann wäre es gut, mal darzustellen, wie das in der Praxis funktionieren soll.

Eine andere Frage ist aus meiner Sicht, ob aus dieser Reihung in der Satzung eine Priorisierung der angelpolitischen Ausrichtung des Verbandes ergibt. Wenn man in die Haushaltsansätze schaut, findet man das jedenfalls nicht bestätigt. Aus meiner Sicht ergibt sich diese Priorisierung nicht aus der Reihung im § 2 (man kann die Sachen ja schlecht nebeneinanderschreiben), sondern allenfalls aus der verbandspolitischen Ausrichtung der Gremien. 

Will sagen, erst das Tun und Unterlassen des Präsidiums lässt einen Schluss darüber zu, ob die Angelfischerei im Verband zugunsten des "Naturschutzes" vernachlässigt wird. Um das zu beurteilen, scheint mir der DAFV noch zu jung. Allerdings wären Leitlinien hierzu auch nicht schlecht...

Davon muss man allerdings die Frage der Umsetzung unterscheiden, also wie und wo der DAFV nach außen die anglerischen und naturschützenden Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt. Es ist also die Frage, ob die Naturschutzziele der Anglerschaft, die es ja unstreitig gibt, gegenüber jenen offensiv eingebracht werden, die andere Naturschutzziele für vorrangiger halten. Und genau daran sollten wir vor allem die Arbeit des Präsidiums messen.

Was das betrifft, bin ich weder Pessimist noch Optimist. Wenn ich aber sagen würde, wegen der Reihenfolge in der Satzung müsste der Verband zwangsläufig auf ein Totalverbot des Angelns hinwirken, dann könnte ich keine Forderungen an den Verband mehr stellen, wie er die anglerischen Interessen im "amtlichen" Naturschutz und gegenüber den "ideologischen" Naturschützern einbringen und vertreten soll.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



> Wenn man meint, ohne Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband und damit ohne Mitspracherecht in Naturschutzverfahren Anglerinterssen besser vertreten zu können, dann wäre es gut, mal darzustellen, wie das in der Praxis funktionieren soll.


So wie es vorher der DAV-Bund jahrzehntelang gemacht hat z. B.!!


Und mir konnte nach wie vor NIEMAND sagen, für welches genaue Projekt/Handlung etc. der VDSF-Bund in den letzten 10 oder 15 Jahren als Bundesverband den Naturschutzstatus gebraucht hätte und vor allem:
Was damit KONKRET FÜR Angler und das Angeln erreicht wurde!!!

Eben:
Nix, niente, nada, nothing, rein gar nüscht!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Und noch viel weniger konnte/wollte mir jemand sagen, für welches genaue Projekt/Handlung etc. für Angler und das Angeln der (VDSF)DAFV zukünftig diesen Status braucht.

Auch nicht zu vergessen:
Frau Dr. ist keine Anglerin, hat keine Ahnung von Angeln und Anglern und deren Interessen, hat selber geschrieben (Interview R+R), was sie interessiere, wäre die Aufgabe als Präsidentin eines Naturschutzverbandes..

Nun ist sie auch noch als Bundestagsabgeordnete abgewählt worden, hat keine Beziehungen nach Brüssel, von richtigen Naturschutzverbänden wird sie wegen ihres Lobbying für Gentechnik natürlich herzlichst anerkannt.....................

Wenn der Horizont der Präsidentin dann bei Kormoran und Wasserkraft aufhört, was soll man dann als Angler (oder Naturschützer?) davon halten??

Zudem hätten die ja nicht mal ansatzweise die Kohle, um eine Klage gegen den Bund oder Europa für Angler oder deren Interessen anzufangen, geschweige denn durchzustehen...


----------



## Brotfisch (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Tja, da haben wir doch fein herausgearbeitet, was der DAFV seinen Mitgliedern vorlegen muss, wenn er den Naturschutz so hoch priorisiert. Was ist erreicht worden im Rahmen der Interessenvertretung (und eben nicht beim eigenen Fischarten- und Gewässerschutz).

Es ist ja nicht nur der Bundesverband, auch zahlreiche Landesverbände sind anerkannte Naturschutzverbände. (Es macht reichlich Arbeit, so etwas zu werden und man kann dabei auch scheitern.) Selbst der gute alte DAV war ja ganz offensichtlich darum bemüht, durch die Fusion selbst in den Genuss des Naturschutzverbandsstatus zu kommen. Weswegen sonst hätte er in die Übernahmelösung zugestimmt, wodurch der VDSF-Status auf den DAFV übertragen wurde.

Wenn die hier vertretene These stimmt, dass keinerlei Interessenvertretung in den Gremien des amtlichen Naturschutzes stattgefunden hat, wieso sind denn dann alle so erpicht darauf, diesen Status zu bekommen? Als bloßes _nice to have_ ist es zu aufwendig.

Aber sicher ist es für den neuen Verband ein Leichtes, einmal eine Chronologie der Verfahrensbeteiligungen zu sammeln, aus der sich ergibt, bei welchen Gegenständen VDSF/ DAFV beteiligt war/ ist, welches Ziel er mit welchen Maßnahmen und Interventionen erreichen wollte und mit welchem Ergebnis diese Verfahren ausgegangen sind. 

Auf der Basis einer solchen Dokumentation wäre man in der Lage zu beurteilen, ob der Naturschutzstatus zielführend für die Vertretung anglerischer Interessen ist und ob hinsichtlich der Umsetzung der Aktivitäten Potenzial für Verbesserungen besteht. Der DAFV hätte also ein hohes Eigeninteresse, eine derartige Dokumentation zu erstellen und auch vorzulegen.

Kennt sich da jemand näher aus? Müssen die Naturschutzverbände in regelmäßigen Abständen ohnehin Aktivitätenberichte vorlegen? Mir war so.

P.S.: Wir sind uns da ja merkwürdig einig, wenn Du schreibst, dass Dir NIEMAND sagen kann, was dort gemacht worden ist. Meine Aufgabe wäre das ja wohl nicht. Es handelt sich folglich um ein Kommunikationsdefizit. Aber vielleicht kann Ex-Präsident und DFV-Vizepräsident Mohnert das nächste mal, wenn er auf einer Picknickdecke am Elbestrand ein Interview gibt, da ein wenig historische Aufklärungsarbeit leisten. Immerhin ist er Zeitzeuge.


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Die Frage wurde ja schon von Landesverbandspräsidenten an den BV gestellt - bis heute natürlich ohne Antwort...


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Naturschutz ist andererseits eine - sagen wir mal - ideologische Ausrichtung, die anstrebt, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen und den Menschen möglichst weitgehend von der Natur fernzuhalten. Hier werden viele Diskutanten andere echte und unechte Naturschutzorganisationen u.ä. ansiedeln.



Neben der ideologischen, gibt es inzwischen auch eine immer stärker werdende, faktische Ausrichtung des Naturschutzes.

Von der These, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen wird mehr und mehr abgerückt, hin zur Erkenntnis, dass unsere ehemalige Artenvielfalt in weiten Teilen aus einer extensiv genutzten Kulturladschaft herrührt. Sich selbst überlassen ist in vielen Fällen im Ergebnis mit den heutigen Monokulturen gleichzusetzen.

Problem ist, dass der Erhalt einer extensiv genutzen Kulturlandschaft viel Geld und viel Arbeit bedeutet. Darum hat es diese Ausrichtung auch sehr schwer, sich durchzusetzen.

Und genau hier wäre der Platz, den die Angelverbände einnehmen, und sich mit einer immer stärker werdenden Fraktion des Naturschutzes konsolidieren könnte. Und das zu beiderseitigem Nutzen. 
Dazu bedarf es aber, neben der weitgehend fehlenden Kompetenz, einem bis heute ebenfalls defizitären Bekenntnis zur Angelfischerei im Rahmen einer schonenden und naturnahen Ausübung selbiger.

Problem ist also gar nicht der Status "Naturschutzverband", sondern vielmehr eine nicht vorhandene Positionierung dazu.


----------



## Brillendorsch (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Neben der ideologischen, gibt es inzwischen auch eine immer stärker werdende, faktische Ausrichtung des Naturschutzes.
> 
> Von der These, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen wird mehr und mehr abgerückt, hin zur Erkenntnis, dass unsere ehemalige Artenvielfalt in weiten Teilen aus einer extensiv genutzten Kulturladschaft herrührt. Sich selbst überlassen ist in vielen Fällen im Ergebnis mit den heutigen Monokulturen gleichzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Lieber Ralle,
ich glaube, da redest Du gegen Wände :-(
seit Jahren versuche ich genau Dieses vielen Verantwortlichen klar zu machen. Aber sobald etwas Geld und/oder Arbeit kostet sinkt das Interesse auf null #c


----------



## panazonics (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Hallo,
ich möchte mich hier auch mal zu Wort melden.
Ich gebe zu ich habe die Diskussion nur teilweise gelesen.
Dabei ist mir aber bei den vielen Anspielungen ums Geld folgendes in den Sinn gekommen.
Wenn unsere Sportgerätehersteller jährlich wirklich so viel Umsatz machen - und ich denke dabei bleibt auch ne nicht unbeachtliche Marge hängen - wie kürzlich in dem vieldiskutierten NDR Fernsehbericht angesprochen, sollte es dann nicht eine vom "Angelgeräteherstellerverband" organisierte Lobby geben. Gibt es einen solchen Verband? Ich denke jeder umsatzträchtige Endverbraucher Wirtschaftszweig hat so etwas. 
Grüße Michael


----------



## Thomas9904 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



panazonics schrieb:


> . Gibt es einen solchen Verband? Ich denke jeder umsatzträchtige Endverbraucher Wirtschaftszweig hat so etwas.
> Grüße Michael


Es gibt einen solchen Verband (www.b-v-a.de)..

Noch zerstrittener als der (VDSF)DAFV..

Von da ist nix zu erwarten..


----------



## panazonics (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

..dann kauf ich bei denen nicht mehr! 
___________________________________
Ich entschuldige mich auch gleich für die Ironie, oder ist das jetzt schon Sarkasmus.
|kopfkrat


----------



## antonio (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



panazonics schrieb:


> ..dann kauf ich bei denen nicht mehr!
> ___________________________________
> Ich entschuldige mich auch gleich für die Ironie, oder ist das jetzt schon Sarkasmus.
> |kopfkrat



juckt auch nicht, deutschland ist nicht der markt für angelgeräte, da gibt es viel lukrativere.
wenn deutschland wegbrechen würde wäre das zwar ne schramme für die hersteller, aber die können auch ohne deutschland sehr gut.
und die zahlen kommen ja nicht alleine durch die angelgeräteindustrie, da hängen viele andere mit dran.

antonio


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Problem ist, dass der Erhalt einer extensiv genutzen Kulturlandschaft viel Geld und viel Arbeit bedeutet. Darum hat es diese Ausrichtung auch sehr schwer, sich durchzusetzen.
> 
> Und genau hier wäre der Platz, den die Angelverbände einnehmen, und sich mit einer immer stärker werdenden Fraktion des Naturschutzes konsolidieren könnte. Und das zu beiderseitigem Nutzen.
> Dazu bedarf es aber, neben der weitgehend fehlenden Kompetenz, einem bis heute ebenfalls defizitären Bekenntnis zur Angelfischerei im Rahmen einer schonenden und naturnahen Ausübung selbiger.
> ...


 
So ganz verstehe ich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst. 
Sollte deine Meinung sein, dass Angler doch eigentlich Verfechter der extensiven Naturnutzung sind, bist du meiner Meinung nach auf dem Holzweg.

Die Masse der Angler in meinem Umfeld will Fang zu Verwertung. Dafür zahlen die Mitglieder stolze Jahresbeiträge. Konkret waren das 2012 bei einem Verein mit 180 Mitgliedern 1600 kg Karpfen. Dieses Ergebnis erreicht man nicht mit extensiver Fischzucht.


----------



## Ralle 24 (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Naturliebhaber schrieb:


> So ganz verstehe ich nicht, worauf du hinaus willst.
> Sollte deine Meinung sein, dass Angler doch eigentlich Verfechter der extensiven Naturnutzung sind, bist du meiner Meinung nach auf dem Holzweg.
> 
> Die Masse der Angler in meinem Umfeld will Fang zu Verwertung. Dafür zahlen die Mitglieder stolze Jahresbeiträge. Konkret waren das 2012 bei einem Verein mit 180 Mitgliedern 1600 kg Karpfen. Dieses Ergebnis erreicht man nicht mit extensiver Fischzucht.



Kuckst Du hier



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nuja, echte Leitlinien mit der Prämisse Naturschutz würden, offen diskutiert, sicher zu einem Massenaustritt der Landesverbände führen.
> 
> Da auch hier immer wieder Tierschutz (C&R) mit echtem Naturschutz verwechselt werden, möchte ich auf folgendes hinweisen:
> 
> ...


----------



## Naturliebhaber (12. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes kann Angeln allerhöchstens im Rahmen des abschöpfens einer natürlichen Reproduktionsrate legitim sein.


 
Volle Zustimmung zu diesem Statement. Genau aus diesem Grund werde ich, wie auch viele andere Angler, aber auch zukünftig vehement gegen eine überzogen naturschutzfreudliche Angelpolitik agieren. Dies hätte nämlich eine ganze Reihe negativer Folgen für die Angler. Um hier nur einige zu nennen:

- Angeln würde eine elitäre Beschäftigung werden, denn der Zugang zu Gewässers müsste drastisch begrenzt werden, um eine der Reproduktion angepasste Entnahme zu gewährleisten. 
Wir haben derzeit in Mittelfranken Pachtpreise von ca. 1000 € pro Jahr und Hektar. Ich bin mir sicher, dass auch bei einer Viertelung der zulässigen Jahreskarten noch genügend Interessenten vorhanden sind, das sind dann aber bei den dann zu zahlenden Jahresbeiträgen keine "kleinen Leute" mehr. Soviel zum Thema "Angeln für alle".

- Der Karpfenbesatz müsste konsequenterweise drastisch zurückgefahren werden. Da dieser aber selbst für Kochtopfangler wie mich aufgrund seiner Kampfkraft neben dem Waller der attraktivste Angelfisch ist, ist das nicht in meinem Interesse.

Man kann die Sache von vielen Seiten betrachten, kommt aber aus meiner Sicht immer wieder zum gleichen Resultat: Ein Anglerverband, der als *primäres* Ziel den Naturschutz auf seine Fahnen schreibt, gehört in die Wüste geschickt, weil er nicht die Interessen seiner Mitglieder vertritt.


----------



## Zoddl (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes steht an allererster Stelle die heutige Besatzpolitik der meisten Vereine und Verbände im Focus.
> Karpfen- und Regenbogenforellenbesatz sind mit dem Status eines (erstrangigen) Naturschutzverbandes nicht vereinbar. Ebenso wenig der Besatz gebietsfremder Arten, ja sogar der Besatz mit Brütlingen aus anderen als dem zu besetzenden Gewässer. Ausgenommen Wiederansiedelungsprojekte. Ebenfalls mehr als kritisch ist der Besatz mit Fangfähigen Fischen, sowie grundsätzlich Besatz ohne vorherige gravierende bestandsreduzierende Unfälle oder Naturkatastrophen.
> 
> Aus Sicht des Naturschutzes kann Angeln allerhöchstens im Rahmen des abschöpfens einer natürlichen Reproduktionsrate legitim sein.


In diesen "Richtlinien" verstecken sich aber ähnliche Fehler, wie er dem _Naturschutz_  bereits beim Gedankengang "Natur sich selbst überlassen" unterlaufen ist:
Der Austausch von Individuen unter den Gewässern ist bzw war wesentlicher Bestandteil der Natur in See-Fluss-Landschaften, zB. während der  Frühjahrshochwasser. Dieser Austausch findet ebenso auch innnerhalb von Fliessgewässern nicht mehr oder nur in geringem Mass statt, wenn diese querverbaut und ohne funktionale Fischtreppe sind. Ein Besatz mit Fischen aus "fremden Gewässern" ist daher nichtmal zwingend unnatürlich und muss sich daher nicht zwingend negativ auswirken. 
Das nächste Problem dürfte in der Monotonie begradigter Flüsse liegen, die speziell beim Thema Laichmöglichkeiten die dort vorhandenen ansässigen Arten vor jeweils unterschiedliche Probleme stellt.

Insoweit stellen diese Richtlinien ja nur ein weiteres "Natur sich selbst" überlassen dar, jetzt eben aber nur für Fliessgewässer.
Zählt man die steten künstlich hervorgerufenen Einflüsse wie Schadstoff-, Streusalz-, Dünge- und "geklärten" Abwassereintrag hinzu und zieht die durch Begradigungen und Verbauung verlorenen positiv wirkenden Faktoren ab, dürfte das Ergebnis eine "Monokultur" derjenigen wenigen Fischarten sein, die im jeweiligen Fluss zurechtgekommen sind. 
Ist doch Scheixxe!?|kopfkrat


Bei Karpfen und Regenbogenforelle haste natürlich Recht. 




Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Nun stelle ich mir eine offene Diskussion mit den Repräsentanten der Landesverbände vor, in denen genau solche Richtlinien vorgestellt werden.


Wenn anerkannte Naturschutzverbände untereinander über den "besseren" Naturschutz diskutieren... kommt am Ende definitiv lediglich halbgarer Mist raus. 



Grüzze
Zoddl


----------



## Ossipeter (13. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Zoddl, kriegst zwei Daumen von mir! Zu deinen Faktoren geb ich dann noch Sedimenteintrag durch Maisanbau (Verschlammung Kieslaichergrund), Kormoran- und Biberschäden hinzu.


----------



## Dunraven (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Für diese Anerkennung fordert die Rechtspraxis, dass der Naturschutz beim Verband nicht nur Neben- oder Unterziel ist, sondern Hauptzweck (anders: im Sportbereich). Das wird in der Regel anhand der Satzung geprüft. Deswegen wird das Naturschutzziel in § 2 aufgenommen. Jetzt kann man darüber streiten, ob Naturschutz an 1. Stelle stehen muss oder vielleicht erst als zweite oder dritte Zweckbestimmung. Jedenfalls ist man für die Anerkennung als Naturschutzverband rechtlich auf der sicheren Seite mit der ersten Stelle (auch wenn ich mir etwas anderes wünschen würde, kann ich nachvollziehen, dass man da nichts riskieren möchte).



Wenn dem so ist, ist die Reihenfolge ja schon nachvollziehbar und macht Sinn. Wie gesagt, wenn es nur so geht. Aber da stellt sich mir noch die Frage, kann ein Verband nicht mehrere Hauptzwecke haben, bzw. kann man nicht die beiden zu einer Sache verknüpfen? Du hast da sicher mehr Ahnung wie das ablaufen müsste, aber kann man nicht nicht auch den Naturschutz fördern und das mit der Angelei verknüpfen?
Und muss man überhaupt nummerieren? Wenn nicht nummeriert wird, dann würde es doch keine erste Stelle geben.

Und wenn ich mir die Satzung eines der Vereine ansehe in denen ich Mitglied bin, dann haben die es ähnlich gelöst wie ich es meine. Als erstes werden die Angler genannt. Der Naturschutz kommt dann danach, aber wird als vornehmstes Anliegen bezeichnet. Da es keine Nummerierung gibt, und alles ineinander überfließt, hat man da also Angler zuerst genannt und dann den Naturschutz halt durch die Hervorhebung als vornehmstes Anliegen nach vorne gestellt. Ein offizieller Hauptzweck muss doch nicht unbedingt auf dem Papier vorne stehen, wenn man ihn trotzdem erkennt, oder?  
Denn in dem Fall könnte man ja doch an erster Stelle die Angler stellen und den Hauptzweck eben später.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

@ Dunraven

Eigentlich hast Du Recht. Allerdings ist das alles nicht ganz so einfach. Es gibt (mehrere) Anerkennungen nach Bundes- und nach Landesrecht - mit teilweise recht unterschiedlichen Anforderungen. Bei dem der Fusion zugrunde liegenden Konstrukt ging es ja darum, dass man den bereits bestehenden Status des VDSF erhält. Deswegen wollte man auch satzungsmäßig nichts riskieren, falls es zu einer Überprüfung des Status' gekommen wäre.
Natürlich wäre denkbar, alle Ziele gleichrangig nebeneinander zu sehen und auf Numerierungen zu verzichten. In der Satzung sollte es jedoch schon enthalten sein, weil sonst im Anerkennungsverfahren gleich das No kommt.

Aber eigentlich ist ja nicht die Frage, ob und wie der Naturschutz in der Satzung steht, sondern ob und wie der DAFV Anglerinteressen als Naturschutzverband vertreten kann und vertritt. Und die eigentliche Kritik besteht ja, wenn ich es richtig wahrgenommen habe, darin, dass der DAFV (und Vorgänger) Anglerinteressen oftmals zu wenig offensiv und manchmal auch allenfalls passiv vertritt, um den "grünen Verbänden" keine allzugroße Angriffsfläche zu bieten. Darum sollte es auch gehen, weniger um die Sortierung in der Satzung.
Auch wenn hier die Befürchtung besteht, dass wenn man mit den "grünen Verbänden" auf Kompromisskurs geht, das Angeln "automatisch den Bach runter" geht, geht es doch darum, was der DAFV in den Gremien, in denen er mit den anderen Naturschutzverbänden sitzt, als Anglerinteressen stärker vorbringen sollte. Befähigungsnachweisfreies Angeln, ungeregelter Setzkeschereinsatz, Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund, bedingungsloses Zurücksetzen, flächendeckender Kormoranabschuss? 
Man muss auch immer davon ausgehen, dass Zugeständnisse der anderen Seite auch immer eine eigene Gegenleistung erfordern. Das liegt im Wesen des Kompromisses. Was wären wir als Angler zB bereit, für die oben genannten Ziele zu erbringen? Schonzeitausweitungen, Erhöhungen der Mindestmaße, Pflichtauflagen zu Arbeitseinsätzen an Gewässern, Verzicht auf bestimmte Angelmethoden, etwa Einsatz von Echoloten u.a.m.?

Klar, so global-galaktisch kann man das nicht beantworten.

Aber eines wäre wirklich wichtig: In der C&R-Thematik sollte endlich alles daran gesetzt werden, um Rechtsklarheit für Angler herzustellen. Hierzu dürfte eine gemeinsame Haltung aller wichtiger "grüner" Verbände schon mal sehr hilfreich sein. Ich meine, falls es dem DAFV gelingt, hierzu selbst eine saubere Haltung zu gewinnen. 
Aus meiner Sicht ist aber für die grünen Verbände durchaus akzeptabel, der Angelfischerei unter Bedingungen, die überwiegend bereits erfüllt sind, die "gute fachliche Praxis" zuzugestehen, bei der über die angewendeten fischereilichen Methoden "letztinstanzlich" der Angler entscheidet und nicht der Amtsrichter.


----------



## Brotfisch (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Ralle 24 schrieb:


> Neben der ideologischen, gibt es inzwischen auch eine immer stärker werdende, faktische Ausrichtung des Naturschutzes.
> 
> Von der These, die Natur sich selbst zu überlassen wird mehr und mehr abgerückt, hin zur Erkenntnis, dass unsere ehemalige Artenvielfalt in weiten Teilen aus einer extensiv genutzten Kulturladschaft herrührt. Sich selbst überlassen ist in vielen Fällen im Ergebnis mit den heutigen Monokulturen gleichzusetzen.
> 
> ...



Ups! Ich bin fast völlig Deiner Meinung.
Der Gedanke, dass wir in einer Kulturlandschaft leben, ist mittlerweile auch weitgehend angekommen und der "Reservatsnaturschutz" glücklicherweise arg aus der Mode gekommen. Das erhöht auch die Dialogfähigkeit der grünen Verbände beträchtlich. Und schafft zugleich die Basis dafür, dass der Angler mit dem Rechtsinstitut der "guten fachlichen Praxis" zugleich auch eine legitime und legitimierte Eingriffsgrundlage bekommt, bei der er, solange er in diesem Rahmen agiert, keine weitere rechtliche Wertung oder naturschutzfachliche Bevormundung erhält.
Natürlich müsste der Verband dann auch konkretisieren, was im Rahmen der gufaPra dann State of the Art wäre. Aber das ist nun einmal Kernaufgabe eines Fachverbandes. Das verschafft ihm aber auch weitgehend die Deutungshoheit darüber, was als Naturschutz für das jeweilige Gewässer definiert wird. (Die gute fachliche Praxis legt vor Ort auch fest, was ein sinnvoller Besatz für das betreffende Gewässer ist und welchen Befischungsdruck man zulassen möchte.)
Warum der VDSF und bislang der DAFV an dieses Kernthema nicht herangeht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Für die Jäger und die Landwirte gibt es bereits die gute fachliche Praxis.


----------



## Ralle 24 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Befähigungsnachweisfreies Angeln *=Tierschutz*, ungeregelter Setzkeschereinsatz  *=Tierschutz*, Angeln ohne vernünftigen Grund *=Tierschutz*, bedingungsloses Zurücksetzen *=Tierschutz*, flächendeckender Kormoranabschuss?*= Naturschutz*
> 
> Aber eines wäre wirklich wichtig: In der C&R-Thematik *=Tierschutz* sollte endlich alles daran gesetzt werden, um Rechtsklarheit für Angler herzustellen. Hierzu dürfte eine gemeinsame Haltung aller wichtiger "grüner" Verbände schon mal sehr hilfreich sein. Ich meine, falls es dem DAFV gelingt, hierzu selbst eine saubere Haltung zu gewinnen.
> Aus meiner Sicht ist aber für die grünen Verbände durchaus akzeptabel, der Angelfischerei unter Bedingungen, die überwiegend bereits erfüllt sind, die "gute fachliche Praxis" zuzugestehen, bei der über die angewendeten fischereilichen Methoden "letztinstanzlich" der Angler entscheidet und nicht der Amtsrichter.



Ja. 

Genau das meine ich mir einer sauberen Positionierung. Tier- und Naturschutz sind strikt zu trennen, zumindest solange der DAFV nicht auf die Idee kommt, auch noch ein Tierschutzverein sein zu wollen. 
Diese Trennung kann man auch sauber argumentieren und rennt damit beim Naturschutz nicht selten offene Türen ein. 



Brotfisch schrieb:


> Ups! Ich bin fast völlig Deiner Meinung.
> Der Gedanke, dass wir in einer Kulturlandschaft leben, ist mittlerweile auch weitgehend angekommen und der "Reservatsnaturschutz" glücklicherweise arg aus der Mode gekommen. Das erhöht auch die Dialogfähigkeit der grünen Verbände beträchtlich. Und schafft zugleich die Basis dafür, dass der Angler mit dem Rechtsinstitut der "guten fachlichen Praxis" zugleich auch eine legitime und legitimierte Eingriffsgrundlage bekommt, bei der er, solange er in diesem Rahmen agiert, keine weitere rechtliche Wertung oder naturschutzfachliche Bevormundung erhält.
> Natürlich müsste der Verband dann auch konkretisieren, was im Rahmen der gufaPra dann State of the Art wäre. Aber das ist nun einmal Kernaufgabe eines Fachverbandes. Das verschafft ihm aber auch weitgehend die Deutungshoheit darüber, was als Naturschutz für das jeweilige Gewässer definiert wird. (Die gute fachliche Praxis legt vor Ort auch fest, was ein sinnvoller Besatz für das betreffende Gewässer ist und welchen Befischungsdruck man zulassen möchte.)
> Warum der VDSF und bislang der DAFV an dieses Kernthema nicht herangeht, ist mir ein Rätsel. Für die Jäger und die Landwirte gibt es bereits die gute fachliche Praxis.



Das unterschreibe ich nun wieder.


----------



## angler1996 (14. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

vielleicht muss das einfach mal in den einen oder andern Kopp,
dass es nicht mehr nötig ist, abgrenzende Positionen zum DAV zu beziehen, den gibt's nich mehr. Gegen dessen "Ideologie" und Angst vor eventuellem Einfluss muss man nicht mehr kämpfen, man könnte sie getrost übernehmen.

Gute Nacht Deutschland- uneinig Anglerland
Gruß A.


----------



## Blauzahn (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



angler1996 schrieb:


> vielleicht muss da einfach mal in den einen oder andere Kopp,
> dass es nicht mehr nötig ist, abgerenzende Positionen zum DAV zu beziehen, den gibt's nich mehr. Gegen dessen "Ideologie" und Angst vor eventuellem Einfluss muss man nicht mehr kämpfen, man könnte sie getrost übernehmen.
> 
> Gute Nacht Deutschland- uneinig Anglerland
> Gruß A.



Da geht es wohl ums Prinzip...
DAV = Osten
Osten = Deppen

Traurig, welch Kleingeister da jahrelang an den Spitzen der VDSF-LV am Werke waren und heute noch sind.

Hausgemachte Probleme schön in Omas Einweckgläsern 20 Jahre aufgehoben und als Errungenschaften gehegt.

Aus aktuellem Anlass schlage ich daher vor, einen Reliquien-Raum für die Einweckgläser in Offenbach einzurichten - kostet doch nur 5 Millionen - dann wäre endlich Ruhe mit diesen Dilletanten, weil Pleite |wavey:


----------



## Thomas9904 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Naja, immerhin wollte der DAV einstimmig übernommen werden in den VDSF, was ja nun auch geklappt hat.

Obwohl seit 20 Jahren schon klar war, dass das Ziel des VDSF die Zerschlagung oder Übernahme des DAV war, selbst das Bundesministerium für Finanzen wurde dazu eingespannt:
http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm



> da wäre endlich Ruhe mit diesen Dilletanten, weil Pleite


Wird wohl so kommen, auch ohne Reliquenschrein:
Hauptversammlung ohne Inhalte/Leitlinien, Haushaltsvoranschlag mit falschen Mitgliedsbeitragseinnahmen und trotzdem schon mit 100.000 Euro Unterdeckung (ohne die zusätzlichen Risiken):
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=273138

Deswegen wurde ja vom VDSF so auf den für den Bundesverband bisher (siehe DAV) nicht benötigten Naturschutzstatus (Thema hier) beharrt, um sich den DAV einverleiben und zerschlagen zu können.

Und nicht einen vernünftigen Verband für Angler neu gründen zu müssen.

Dafür wird auch in Kauf genommen, den umbenannten VDSF(DAFV) an die Wand zu fahren...

Und die Mehrheit der organisierten Angelfischer will das ja leider auch so, trotz all dieser seit Jahren bekannten Fakten (Erinnerung: DAV einstimmig).........

Naturschutz IMMER vor Angeln und Anglern....


----------



## angler1996 (16. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Naja, immerhin wollte der DAV einstimmig übernommen werden in den VDSF, was ja nun auch geklappt hat.
> 
> Obwohl seit 20 Jahren schon klar war, dass das Ziel des VDSF die Zerschlagung oder Übernahme des DAV war, selbst das Bundesministerium für Finanzen wurde dazu eingespannt:
> http://www.vereinsbesteuerung.info/anglerverein.htm
> ...


 
Ja eben, die müssen nicht mehr mit ihren Scheinargumenten rumdoktoren, nur haben die sich offensichtlich so in den Köppen festgesetzt, das man es nicht mehr unterscheiden kann. 

Gruß A.


----------



## Ralle 24 (18. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Blauzahn schrieb:


> Da geht es wohl ums Prinzip...
> DAV = Osten
> Osten = Deppen
> 
> ...



Ui !

Jetzt hast Du Dich aber hinreißen lassen.


----------



## Lui Nairolf (19. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Wieso ist es eigentlich so unvorstellbar, dass Angler Natur-Nutzer sind???
Ähnlich der Waldbauernvereinigung? Oder der Vereinigung der Milchbauern? Der oberbayerischen Almbauern?


----------



## Allrounder27 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

Weil es heutzutage ebenso unverständlich ist, das auch Leute die wandern, klettern, radfahren usw. Naturnutzer sind.

Nur hab ich noch keine Wandersleute oder Kletterer irgendwelche Reanturierungsmaßnahmen durchführen sehen...

Die Bevölkerung scheint bei dem Thema Umwelt und Energie(wende) kollektiv ihr Gehirn auszuschalten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 11191 (20. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*



Fischdieb1965 schrieb:


> Erstens habe ich versucht Deine Fragen sachlich zu beantworten.
> 
> Die Verbände DAV und VDSF haben die letzten 3 Jahre über die Fusion gestritten.
> 
> ...


Warum Natursschutz habe ich in meinem letzten Post sicher ausreichend dargestellt. Aber gern noch einmal, wenn wir BUND, NABU oder sonst einem Verein den Naturschutz überlassen werden Kröten und Vögel geschützt und wir Angler werden von den Gewässern vertrieben. 

wir wurden schon vertrieben siehe die immensen gesperrten gebiete. angler dürfen nicht rein!!!! aber berufsfischer ?????wir sind halt melkende angler die zahlen dürfen und die fr.... halten müssen.da nützt auch ein neuer verband nichts die klopfen sich nur gegenseitig auf die schulter und sonst nix
wir angler könen von den nichts erwarten genauso wie von unserer Regierung.


----------



## wutzwatz (22. Oktober 2013)

*AW: (VDSF)DAFV stellt öffentlich klar: Naturschutz vor Angeln und Anglern*

N'abend Allerseits,

ich möchte hier auch meinen Senf abgeben, denn hier denke ich, hat esox02 recht. 
Diese Nische Naturschutz zu besetzen, ist absolut richtig. 
Was bleibt denn auch anderes übrig? Versetzen wir uns doch mal in die Lage eines komplett handlungsinfähigen Konstrukts namens DAFV: 
Da haben wir eine Frau Dr., die offenbar mit dem Vorsitz dort ihr Umweltimage aufpolieren wollte und einen Haufen Funktionäre, die sich von Fr. Dr. endlich Einfluss in der Politik erhofft haben.
FAZIT: keine Ahnung und kein Einfluss trifft auf kein Geld.
Die Bewegung in Richtung Natur- und Umweltschutz ist daher nicht schlecht. Kostet nichts, klingt aber gut.

Nur meine Meinung: Ich bin seit 30 Jahren Angler und hatte in meiner Wahrnehmung nie einen Verband, aber jedes Jahr ein lustiges Papierfitzelchen zum Einkleben in den VDSF "Sportfischerpass". Keine Interessenvertretung, keine Hilfe für meinen Verein, NIX. #c

Nachdem sich dann dieser DAFV in Kürze selbst pulverisiert haben wird, kann man daran denken, einen Dachverband, über die Landesverbände organisiertes Gemeinwesen für ANGLER zu schaffen, das dem entspricht, was wir ANGLER haben wollen.
Solange bleibt es bei Basisarbeit im Verein vor Ort, wenn Ihr wollt auch als Naturschützer. Das ist auch seit 30 Jahren so...


----------

